# Wings Request Thread



## Wings (Sep 23, 2006)

*Request us Now =)*

*Taking Requests,*
_Shop open 24 hours a day._

*Announcement :

Information we need:

Gif's:
Requirements for a gif request:
Link to video:
Time: ( This needs to contain the start and the end. )

Avatar / Signature:
Text:
Size:
Render: ( picture that has to be in the pic )

Rules:
-Requests may only be taken by Wings or Heero
-1 Avatar request A 2 days.
-1 Signature request A 3 days.
-1 Seal request A 5 days.
-1 Banner request A 3 days.
-1 Logo request A 2 days.
-1 Gif a 3 days.

Special Abilities:

Heero:
Manga Coloring
Gif's
Rendering ( Getting the stock out a background. )

Wings:
Seals
Rendering ( Getting the stock out a background. )


*​


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2006)

*Delays due to work, requests will be done as fast possible**

Example of Work

*
Heero:











Manga Colorings:


*Spoiler*: _More in here_ 




 






​


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

yo i want the first one to request for a seal

Textfire
size:the size of ur seal
render:

ummm if the render is no good for u pm me or just put any anbu render is good


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

text in a seal? 0_o
i tried 0_o but its a strange one , cause u had a strange request 0_o


If use plz rep


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Mind if I have a strange request too? For a seal.

*Text:* Kyuubi (Bottom of the seal)

*Size:* Aren't they all the same size? 

*Render:* 

Thanks. XD


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

do ive to di it same as his?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> do ive to di it same as his?



Yeah, that's how I want it.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

im done  

hope u <3 it if use plz rep


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> im done
> 
> hope u <3 it if use plz rep



It owns! =O

*Rep + credit*


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont need credit ^_^ just rep and its enough


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> text in a seal? 0_o
> i tried 0_o but its a strange one , cause u had a strange request 0_o
> 
> 
> If use plz rep



awesome seal Thanks!I really like it!


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)

SIG:
text:Ichigo Uzimaki
Size:same size as yours
Can I have Ichigo on one side and naruto on the other, I dont care what pictures you use can the back ground be blue to.

AVY:
Just a simple ichigo pic


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

give me a stock of ichigo i dont know who it is...


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I have another seal? I'll rep you again when I get the chance. XD

*Text:* Chidori

*Render:* [AQS-Anime]​_Negima​_Haru​_OVA​_Promo​_[02D27C05].avi


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

sure , ill edit this post l8r with both results 





If use plz rep..


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)

thnx its awsome  i reped


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

it was hard to make it match.. blue + those renders...


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Signature + Avy

Text on Signature : Unknown
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadows
Stock/Render: here it is
Size of Signature : Default
Size of Avatar: 125x125 .. and maybe a 150x150?


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

question the text on sig really Unkown or just nothing? and whats default size of a siggy? 0_o


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah.. Make it say 'Unknown' >_>

Hmm, I guess the same height as your signatures but a bit more width.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

okay , ill edit this post l8r , and maby ill make it tomorrow... little time u kno







had to finish it fast , sry now im outz for today... bye!


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, It looks good.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> sure , ill edit this post l8r with both results
> 
> 
> 
> If use plz rep..



Awesome, thanks a lot. Will rep when I get the chance. XP


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 24, 2006)

COOLNESS COOLNESS COOLNESS IVE GOTTA HAVE TWO

1st Seal
Image:
Textrunken Fist(At The Bottom Of The Seal)

2nd Seal
Image:
Text:Rasengan(At The Bottom Of The Seal)


----------



## Hagen (Sep 24, 2006)

Avatar request:
No text
Size: 125x125
Stock:

I only want the second square of the page (Kimimaro's face) as the avatar. Please erase or cut off the speech balloon area.

Colors: red bg,manga format (black/red   instead   of black/white)
rep+cred, thanks in advance.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 24, 2006)

banner 
pic

size- about the same as the sig I have now 
text- basye
color- whatever looks best

thanks


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 25, 2006)

can i request again?
image:with a fairly decent amount of downloads already
size:uh like before?
text:itachifire


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2006)

RLTTJM
Locard
basye
ItachiFire

Need to be done....
ill edit this post l8r 

if use plz rep...
RLTTJM :




Itachifire :


basye :


Didnt had time for kimimaru ava , ill do after school... around 17:00 dutch time cya


----------



## chauronity (Sep 25, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> hope u <3 it if use plz rep



Even if you made a request, you are not supposed to ask to rep ... cos it's against the rules. Sadly. 

Ahhh and great job with the seals and whatnots =) 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok I Need A Banner(2 Versions)
Version 1
Image:
Text1: Aznguy28(Put On Gai's Jacket(At The Bottom Part))
Text2: Wings(Put On Neji's Arm)
Text3: Dr.Jre32(Put On Rock Lee's Backpack)
Text4: RLTTJM(Put On Rock Lee's Arm)

Version 2
Image: (Same As The One On Version 1)
Text1: ninjamasterEX(On Neji's Arm)
Text2: Selkie16(On Gai's Jacket(At The Bottom Part))
Text3: Evil_Sacrificed(On Ten Ten's Right Leg)
Text4: Chabos9(On Ten Ten's Left Leg)
Text5: KidWithABigDream(On Rock Lee's Arm)


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2006)

do ive to make seal for u , fiifty? and uhm @ rljjtm... i dont get it... a banner with that huge sides? or just make an animation of it , ANDwhy is my name on it? ^_^

Andeh... at ocean.. ididnt knew srry... i wont do it anymore ^_^

Locard.. srry internet was not working... i go make it now ....


----------



## Fiifty (Sep 25, 2006)

Well. No you don't nid. ^^
It's okey..

Make a sig of this:
Render: recruitment page
Text: Fiifty
Subtext: 

If you've time, make a avyy too. =)


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2006)

sure np , ill edit this post l8r

Edit :



u didnt told me any size : *Fiifty* so i think this would be nice with the render  hope u like it

Locard : 

i cant colour 0_o just made it like this


----------



## Hagen (Sep 25, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> Locard :
> 
> i cant colour 0_o just made it like this


Hmm..ok , looks enough badass, thanks Wings *reps*


----------



## Slips (Sep 25, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Even if you made a request, you are not supposed to ask to rep ... cos it's against the rules. Sadly.



That is a pretty shitty rule under these circumstances 

Any way just to add to Ocean's post your doing a fine job here. Alot of people make request shops and nothing bcomes of them. If you carry on like this hopefully wee can get your thread stickyed


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 25, 2006)

good job on the seal it looks really good, umm u dun make seals anymore?


----------



## Fiifty (Sep 26, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> sure np , ill edit this post l8r
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



I liked it, and the size doesn't matter. ^.^


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks all for teh compliments... gotta go to school now , again .. and yes i can make more seals itachi 

Back and all requests done i think.. if i mist any.. plz post her


----------



## Snow Conquer (Sep 26, 2006)

Text: Naruto Never Forums 
Slogan: We will never forget about Naruto.
Size: 700x150
Render: Just put some nice Naruto-Kun pictures in it.

Well, that must be it. Can you do it?


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2006)

sure , tomorrow gotta watch movie ^_^ i everyday watch movie btw except if theres no kewl movie...

Snow Conquer


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Sep 26, 2006)

I want to have the Sharingan PLEASS
Text-Sign
Stock-  http://www.animestocks.com/gallery/?v=i&id=Naruto/Screenshots/Episode%20Screencaps/Episode%20176&i=20
you think you can make the sharingan move.
Size-same as ever


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like 2 make a request

Stockltimate Naruto fan?
couldnt get it more exact but its 1 of those on the left where he punishes haku in teh face as the kyuubi.

Size 125x125
My name around the seal or below it


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 26, 2006)

*sig request*

hi u made my seal and its rly cool i was wondering if u could make this sig for me plz 
Text: My true face
Size: 325x115 but if u think it should be bigger based on my pic then do u what u think looks good 
Render: 
could u also inculde this in the sig some how. but if u cant or it just looks dumb with this in it then just take it out 
Thnx


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2006)

Snow Conquer

Sasuke Sharingan 
I dont get u... Sasuke Sharingan....
MajesticBeast
this one? 

whamslam3

After school i go work on it


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 27, 2006)

nope this one hope it works


----------



## az0r (Sep 27, 2006)

Could i please get a seal request

Stock: 

Stock underneath: Copy.Nin


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2006)

Copy nin :

MajesticBeast : 

Snow Conquer : 

whamslam3 :


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow thats awesome wings thx a lot rep and creds for you ofc


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2006)

dude , its ok if u dont rep.. but dont lie! cause u didnt


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 27, 2006)

In previous post you didnt want cred so i thought it would just be annoying for ya.Sorry but hey i fixed it


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 27, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> uhm @ rljjtm... i dont get it... a banner with that huge sides? or just make an animation of it , ANDwhy is my name on it? ^_^


Ok I Just Want It To Have Those 2 Versions With The Names On It You Could Make It An Animation If You Want And I Put Your Name On It Beacuse You've Been So Nice TO Me ^^,


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2006)

kay... 





			
				RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ok I Need A Banner(2 Versions)
> Version 1
> Image:
> Text1: Aznguy28(Put On Gai's Jacket(At The Bottom Part))
> ...



i repost it ... i lll make it tomorrow ^_^


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 27, 2006)

*ty*

damn thats dope man thnx


----------



## Saurus (Sep 27, 2006)

Wings .. request i want ur babies  

Seriously, i want: a naruto Rasengan sig
Whatever dimensions suit,  u however i want the spirit from this thread, which i posted here if u can remember here
....
I would also like this animated gif in my sig 
Preferibly a blue-ish background or pattern .. thx


----------



## Wings (Sep 28, 2006)

dont remember anything... do u have any stock and size?


----------



## az0r (Sep 28, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> Copy nin :
> 
> MajesticBeast :
> 
> ...




Awesome!! rep+ credit


----------



## Wings (Sep 28, 2006)

RLTTJM , im done ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 












When does a request thread get sticky?


----------



## Saurus (Sep 28, 2006)

As i said,  ...... and the size is according to .. .whatever is best to work with ... maybe 400X200 (i have no idea = i dont understand sizes)
Sig 1: using gif i mentioned above ... dark blue pattern background + this spirit (use the ones at bottom aswell)- title: Rasengan Naruto
Sig 2: Naruto vs Sasuke: using this spirite aswell as this one (however only use naruto going into kyuubi .. then formin rasengan .. then flying in the air with rasengan .,. hitting sasuke's chidori)
Hope that works .. thx#
You can also use this pic if u want... it might help


----------



## Caile (Sep 28, 2006)

*Signature and Avatar Request*

Stock : X 
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadow
Text on Signature : No looking back
Size of Signature : 405x115 [default]
Size of Avatar : 125x125 or 150x150


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Sep 28, 2006)

Extacly what I put in ricky6800 or whatever his name was.


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Sep 28, 2006)

Extacly what I put in ricky6800 or whatever his name was.


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 28, 2006)

can I have a sig of pgs 12-13 of chapter 325 where that dude gets his head chopped off but make it red and smaller


----------



## Fiifty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nid a logo, I would do it myself, but this computer don't have PS.

Name: Chronicles of Naruto
Render: I don't care, take anyone in Naruto.
Size: 700px - 150px


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2006)

Searching designers for this thread



			
				Saurus said:
			
		

> As i said,  ...... and the size is according to .. .whatever is best to work with ... maybe 400X200 (i have no idea = i dont understand sizes)
> Sig 1: using gif i mentioned above ... dark blue pattern background + this spirit (use the ones at bottom aswell)- title: Rasengan Naruto
> Sig 2: Naruto vs Sasuke: using this spirite aswell as this one (however only use naruto going into kyuubi .. then formin rasengan .. then flying in the air with rasengan .,. hitting sasuke's chidori)
> Hope that works .. thx#
> You can also use this pic if u want... it might help



none of the pics works..


----------



## Saosin (Sep 29, 2006)

*Seal* request.

Size: Default size.
Render: [Kuroneko] Zero​_No​_Tsukaima​_13​_MQ​_END[1D15BBDB].avi


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2006)

Link not working...


----------



## Saosin (Sep 29, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> Link not working...



Should work now.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 29, 2006)

Request: 
Wings, i only want a cool banner for my Kimimaro FC
The size, stock and style: your choice (not too big, of course)
Here are some links to 2 different Kimimaro galleries, you can choose any pic you want from here or from other source.



Thanks in advance , rep + crep


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it possible that you can make me a seal using this render:



And can you animate it in some way? Like you did with your own seal.


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> As i said,  ...... and the size is according to .. .whatever is best to work with ... maybe 400X200 (i have no idea = i dont understand sizes)
> Sig 1: using gif i mentioned above ... dark blue pattern background + this spirit (use the ones at bottom aswell)- title: Rasengan Naruto
> Sig 2: Naruto vs Sasuke: using this spirite aswell as this one (however only use naruto going into kyuubi .. then formin rasengan .. then flying in the air with rasengan .,. hitting sasuke's chidori)
> Hope that works .. thx#
> You can also use this pic if u want... it might help



Please man... sooooooo complicated make it like i i did in the first post... size stock and that shiet... i dont get it in this and none of the pics work...

i will try... if i got time.. last 3 days i dont got time... srry all for the l8 requests...


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2006)

couldnt all post in one...


----------



## Heroin (Sep 30, 2006)

hey wing can you make mine a 75x75 if you would plz (:

My avy:

Textn the bottom I'm want it Pervert

In the seal write NA Killer with maybe a yellow or red or purple color....

~will rep when done~


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2006)

i dont get the text part... and what to be 75×75....


----------



## Fiifty (Sep 30, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> couldnt all post in one...



No, I hate Sasuke. XD 
But I can make it now..


----------



## Caile (Sep 30, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> Please man... sooooooo complicated make it like i i did in the first post... size stock and that shiet... i dont get it in this and none of the pics work...
> 
> i will try... if i got time.. last 3 days i dont got time... srry all for the l8 requests...



It looks great, The avatar is good too. The text isn't straight but it's alright


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

Do you think you can leave out the scene with him cutting stuff and just have him glowing?


----------



## Heroin (Sep 30, 2006)

here...

like this one you did with Itiachifire....



But I want the text: I want it to say Pervert on the bottom of the seal like his..

In the in side of the seal he has a blinking name in his seal can you do that but can you make it say NA Killer...

did you get that now? ^__^

o and here is the pic that i want for my avy
here...


----------



## Saosin (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks!
I will credit and rep when I use!


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:
			
		

> here...
> 
> like this one you did with Itiachifire....
> 
> ...



Not exactly ... u want the seal as avy.... or u want a avy or u want a seal? or both 0_o if so.. what to use in seal and what in avy? 0_o so complicated


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

Haha, thanks! + Reps! <3


----------



## Saurus (Sep 30, 2006)

dude what about my request from page 3 ???


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by *Saurus*
> > As i said, ...... and the size is according to .. .whatever is best to work with ... maybe 400X200 (i have no idea = i dont understand sizes)
> > Sig 1: using gif i mentioned above ... dark blue pattern background + this spirit (use the ones at bottom aswell)- title: Rasengan Naruto
> > Sig 2: Naruto vs Sasuke: using this spirite aswell as this one (however only use naruto going into kyuubi .. then formin rasengan .. then flying in the air with rasengan .,. hitting sasuke's chidori)
> ...



dude... how about reading what i post after it?


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry about that wings I only had enough time to put it in and then I had to leave im adding rep and credit rite now


----------



## Heroin (Oct 1, 2006)

l Sorry this time i'll make it easy...

Size:75x75
Text: The NA Killer....Can I have the blink like itachifire had?
Render:

And Please add Tag.

*will rep when done*


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to request a seal.

size: 125x125
render: 

If it's not too difficult, could you make it similar to your seal in the sig? If it's a little difficult, a silhouette works too.


----------



## UchihaSasuke1123 (Oct 2, 2006)

Text: Uchiha Sasuke
Size: 325 x 115
Render: Naruto PimP

Hope this isn't too much for you to handle. Cheers buddy, I understand if you don't have the time.


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2006)

picture doesnt work , and i got enough time.. wel... some days i dont but ill always make a request... no matter what


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:
			
		

> l Sorry this time i'll make it easy...
> 
> Size:75x75
> Text: The NA Killer....Can I have the blink like itachifire had?
> ...



what is a blink?


----------



## Kyuubisasuke (Oct 2, 2006)

size:75x75
textne
render:

(plz make it a seal!)


----------



## Heroin (Oct 2, 2006)

ok Let me try this again lol.

I want 2 request but they are easy take like 20 minites.

There for Naruto-arena.

Avy:
Size:75x75
texteath Comes
Add tag please

Avy:
Size:75x75
Text: Death Comes
Ad tag please

Did you get that all? lol

Will rep when done...


----------



## UchihaSasuke1123 (Oct 3, 2006)

Text: Uchiha Sasuke
Size: 325 x 115
Render: Shameless-Shounenai

Sorry, I forgot about hotlinking. xD Big thanks, Wings!


----------



## Wings (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Hyuga_Byrnsie   ill add u to the frontpage... and im kinda inaktive.. srry


----------



## Heero (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes ill be helping wings with sigs, he will be doing the seals and animated stuff cause i am not very good with that stuff


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2006)

here you are UchihaSasuke1123:


----------



## Caile (Oct 4, 2006)

*Signature and Avatar Request*​
Stock:  [X]
Text on Signature : No looking back
Text on Avatar : Shadows
Theme(?) : Dark XD Like the one I have now. >_>
Size of Signature : 405x115 [Default(?)]
Size of Avatar : 125x125 and 150x150

*Thanks*


----------



## UchihaSasuke1123 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Byrnsie, that's brilliant.  

I'll credit you in my sig.


----------



## Wings (Oct 5, 2006)

im posting sometin cause i just wanted to say : gj byrnsie  <3


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2006)

here u are Distant.Shadows, sorry for the quailty of the 150x150 ava:


----------



## Caile (Oct 5, 2006)

It's alright  Good job on the others though.


----------



## FlameX13 (Oct 5, 2006)

Texton't mess wit Flame
render:big Mac
size:405 x 115
if u cant use that pic lemme kno and ill get a different one


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2006)

that pic is just fine, ill be done ur sig by tomorrow

here you are FlameX13, i was having trouble getting the bg to look good with the stock but i think it still came out ok.

*Spoiler*: _Sig in here_ 




1v


2v


3v


4v


5v(withscanlines)


----------



## FlameX13 (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE. thx alot *reps*


----------



## Heroin (Oct 7, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:
			
		

> ok Let me try this again lol.
> 
> I want 2 request but they are easy take like 20 minites.
> 
> ...


reposting...


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 7, 2006)

can some one make me and AVATAR AND SIGNATURE


text on sig: Accretian Gene Keeper
no text on avatar
size: its up to you  
Render:


----------



## Heero (Oct 7, 2006)

@Sexy Haruko Pervert: i think wings has been alittle busy of late

@Shukaku_Gaara: do u mind if i use this pic instead of your pic, it a little fuzzy and hard to use cause of the symbol in the middle.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 7, 2006)

sure Hyuuga Byrnsie.... You Can!!!



and Thanks I ll Give YOu Credit for it


----------



## Valesco (Oct 8, 2006)

*@wings*: if you need someone to help around I'd be glad to assist


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 9, 2006)

Text: Fiifty
Size: Doesn't matter...
Render:  & 
Subtext: Infinite Justice

I wan't both these pics in the sig, and make it sexy.. ;D
Make a avyy too if you've time.


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 9, 2006)

hey wings whats up umm yea i would like a sig made of sakura haruno i dont have a stock though also i would like her to have pink cat ears iinstead of her normal 1s and a pink cat tail if possible also i would like a couple of ceals  made too when ever possible     

p.s. sorry i havent been on msn lately schools really catching up with me lol


edit: also ill try to rep and cred you when i can for each of them


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 10, 2006)

Hyuuga Byrnsie Its Me Shukaku Gaara I Just Would Like you To Know that When My Sig And Ava is done just tell me in a private message plz...

and thanks!!


----------



## Heero (Oct 10, 2006)

to everyone who has requests right now, ill be getting them done in the next 2 days, We had thanksgiving(Canadian) this weekend so i didn't have time to do any work, cause of it and my job. So look for your stuff in here in the next few days


----------



## Heero (Oct 11, 2006)

i finally got my lazy ass to do a request and here u go Accretian Gene Keeper:


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks Hyuga  Byrnsie!!!


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 13, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:
			
		

> i finally got my lazy ass to do a request and here u go Accretian Gene Keeper:



Then get your lazy ass make this request.



			
				Fiifty said:
			
		

> Text: Fiifty
> Size: Doesn't matter...
> Render:  &
> Subtext: Infinite Justice
> ...


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2006)

uh i was wondering if u can make a seal of this 

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Innocent​_Venus​_-​_10​_[E78C1671].avi
textfire
size:same as before
render:look up before

and if I can reuqest twice in a post plz do this too
textfire
size:ummm same as my avatar
Link removed is the render and plz PM me if ur finished cause then i noe when to check it out


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 14, 2006)

Text: Gotta get my food on
Size: 150*500width
Render:


----------



## miina (Oct 14, 2006)

Signiture
text: Galebreaker
size: 400x140
render: 
NOTE: If you can, can you please let it show from the waist up, or the chest up of the image. Thanx.

And if i can ask for another request....
Avatar
Text: [None]
Size: 125x125
Render: 

And if you dont mind, a userbar?
Userbar
Text: Galebreaker
Size: (standard userbar size)
Render: 

THANX!!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:


> reposting...


srry im used to dutch words xD
whats a tag? xD


i got some time this weekend xD


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> *@wings*: if you need someone to help around I'd be glad to assist



Just wanted Wings to see this. Maybe his ass isn't lazy, just he make sig fast. =P


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

Sasuke_Haruno said:


> hey wings whats up umm yea i would like a sig made of sakura haruno i dont have a stock though also i would like her to have pink cat ears iinstead of her normal 1s and a pink cat tail if possible also i would like a couple of ceals  made too when ever possible
> 
> p.s. sorry i havent been on msn lately schools really catching up with me lol
> 
> ...




Man 4 SEALS??? comon man... and i cant make up a sakura with ears and tale ... i makes sigs no fan art or sometin xD

requests


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

Thx, for the sig. But I've seen better sigs you've made. 
*Credz and reps*


----------



## Lightning (Oct 14, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> Thx, for the sig. But I've seen better sigs you've made.
> *Credz and reps*




dude what hell, rude much? you dont just expect your request to be the best sig hes ever made, do you?

by the way, Seal(as an avatar) request please for wings


size: 125 by 125

will rep and cred


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> dude what hell, rude much? you dont just expect your request to be the best sig hes ever made, do you?
> 
> by the way, Seal(as an avatar) request please for wings
> 
> ...



I only meaned that the old sig he made to me was a way much better. -___-'


----------



## Lightning (Oct 14, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> I only meaned that the old sig he made to me was a way much better. -___-'




ah ok, i thought you meant for other ppl


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> Thx, for the sig. But I've seen better sigs you've made.
> *Credz and reps*




srry ... but thats because im bad with 2 renders.. i cant mix colours ( overall ima bad sig maker

request seal



xD


----------



## Lightning (Oct 14, 2006)

Wings said:


> srry ... but thats because im bad with 2 renders.. i cant mix colours ( overall ima bad sig maker
> 
> request seal
> 
> ...



rofl, that was fast, thanks wings


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

itachifire said:


> uh i was wondering if u can make a seal of this
> BluePink Shadows
> textfire
> size:same as before
> ...



 ill make it soon!
Srry man i run outa time gtg now! cya


----------



## Heroin (Oct 14, 2006)

lol ok never mine.

Lets try this...

Avatar:
125x125 No Seal
Textne
Color:something that looks nice

SIG:
Size:Something that looks good
Textne
Color:something that looks nice


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

thats easy... Hyuuga byrnsie will make it cause i suck with sigs.....


----------



## miina (Oct 14, 2006)

Galebreaker said:


> Signiture
> text: Galebreaker
> size: 400x140
> render:
> ...



Maybe this? *Will cred and rep*


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

Wings said:


> thats easy... Hyuuga byrnsie will make it cause i suck with sigs.....



Now when you said Hyuuga Byrnsie, what've happen with him? I haven't see him make a new sig anymore. I haven't even seen him post a reply.. ^o)



> Originally Posted by Prim8:
> *@wings:* if you need someone to help around I'd be glad to assist



You still haven't answer him, anyway.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 14, 2006)

man ur seals r awesome wings


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 14, 2006)

Text: Gotta get my food on
Size: 150*500width
Render:Link removed
I was wondering if you can make this into a sig?


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2006)

Sigs and ava's all go to hyuuga byrnsie.. please be patient... 

im at my work dont got ps


Requests from itachifire





More


----------



## Heroin (Oct 15, 2006)

lol thats not bad! ^_^

*rep and credit*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

Wings, can you make animated sprites if I give you the sheets?


----------



## Wings (Oct 15, 2006)

yep i can xD , give me seet and tell me exact what ones....


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

hey wings can you do this sprite sheet for me, ill try to rep if i can. also can you make a tut on how to do sprite sheets?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

Wings said:


> yep i can xD , give me seet and tell me exact what ones....





If that's a bit too much for one animation, just use the one's in which he starts up the Chidori.

By the way, don't get mad Byakugansan if I used the Kakashi sprite sheet. Because I was planning to use it before you.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

i wont dont worry, i could care less, im not like that


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

Wings said:


> Sigs and ava's all go to hyuuga byrnsie.. please be patient...
> 
> im at my work dont got ps
> 
> ...



LOVE the seal awesome u made both REP


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 15, 2006)

im just wondering when i get my seals but i can get them  when ever ok


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> i wont dont worry, i could care less, im not like that



Heh.. Then Wings might as well make the same one for both of us. 

And that's a good thing to know. Some people get so pissed off when you try to copy their request. It's not like you made it, and the only one using it. Anyway, enough spam for me.


----------



## Heero (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry to those who had requests but i had a big history paper due, with school, work and friends i gotta alitte behind anyways:
Edit: Balmung29 your pic don't work


----------



## miina (Oct 16, 2006)

omfg you are brilliant!~t3h british accent~THANX!

EDIT: If you could make the text in the signiture have a more sharper border-or change it-that would be great! But if you can't than it's ok ^_~


----------



## Wings (Oct 16, 2006)

i got 1 question about this thread... 

Q: When does this thread get sticky?
A: ?????????????????????????????????

btw nicely done hyuuga xDtoday imma go work on sprite and on the seals xD


----------



## Heero (Oct 16, 2006)

here you are galebreaker:

and wings u still havn't answered this guy


> Originally Posted by *Prim8*:
> *@wings:* if you need someone to help around I'd be glad to assist


----------



## Wings (Oct 16, 2006)

ow srry..... nope , were full already... but if we got room ill surerly pm u xD









there u go


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 16, 2006)

May I have a seal of this please?
Halo Wars
Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 16, 2006)

hey thx wings also im on msn alot more so if your ever when im am lol well get to talk alot more


----------



## miina (Oct 16, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> here you are galebreaker:
> 
> and wings u still havn't answered this guy



Thanx Byrnsie san ^^


----------



## Misa (Oct 16, 2006)

Request for anyone

Please make this images have transparent bakground.




Will rep and cred.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 17, 2006)

hei could someone make me some banners ?!
the text should be Thundervolt.DL.am (yea thunderVolt not Bolt)
it would be nice if it had a lot pics of chars from different animes the background color is your choice. it just should look good cause its for a site
THX VERY MUCH !!!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wodering if I could plz get a seal request?

Stock: communist green

Stock underneath: Kakashi


----------



## Heero (Oct 17, 2006)

here ya go keali-lxn

*Spoiler*: __ 










> hei could someone make me some banners ?!
> the text should be Thundervolt.DL.am (yea thunderVolt not Bolt)
> it would be nice if it had a lot pics of chars from different animes the background color is your choice. it just should look good cause its for a site
> THX VERY MUCH !!!


Yours will be done soon, its hard to get the right colors


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 17, 2006)

hey im wondering if you guys do banners for websites????


----------



## Misa (Oct 17, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> here ya go keali-lxn
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you I will rep later, right know i cant.


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 17, 2006)

umm my friend would like a sig and ava made with this Link removed she wants the colors to be an thing and she doesnt want any text ok and wings sorry about wanting so many seals my friend think theyre awesome so they all wanted one ill be sure to rep you for everything


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 18, 2006)

*HI EVERY ONE I WAS JUST WONDERING.....*

I Was just wondering if someone could erase the japanese words in this picture.... and leave it WORDLESS..... except for the Naruto logo.....





if someone knows how to do it just pm me....  and give me the image...  THANKS!!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 18, 2006)

SPOILER IT LIKE HELL! IMMA GETTING CRAZY

on sasuke haruno...

Q: hey im wondering if you guys do banners for websites????
A: Yes xD


----------



## Heero (Oct 18, 2006)

here u are Sasuke_Haruno


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 18, 2006)

hey thanks reps and cred


----------



## Azurite (Oct 19, 2006)

do you guys do userbars? if you do can you do this request 

Render: 
Size: 390X19
Colors: Happy
Text: Tila Nguyen
Animation if possible please! (from head to the short! )


----------



## Wings (Oct 20, 2006)

i think hyuuga byrnsie can do userbars.... im bad at it... or how do u rate those in my profile?


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, I'm skilled with Usebars. XD
I can make it if it is okey?


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh wow, I didn't see this. Thanks so much Wings! It looks very cool!


----------



## Wings (Oct 20, 2006)

np xD ur a little late reaction but its ok xD 

im at school now.. .next reqwuests will me made in the holidays xD cya


----------



## Heero (Oct 20, 2006)

> do you guys do userbars? if you do can you do this request


yeah i can do userbars but i dunno how to animate yet, i am still learning how. I bet wings should be able to do it


----------



## Wings (Oct 20, 2006)

yes i can animate it  i got idea... hyuuga u make the size + colours + the u-bar standard.  ill put the animated stock in it


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 20, 2006)

plz dont forget my request on last page. its really important


----------



## Wings (Oct 20, 2006)

ill definitly make it if the information is some more clear.... look first post thanks


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 20, 2006)

.::EDITET REQUEST::.
Text: Thundervolt.dL.am
Size: 200x600 < if possible some bigger versions too
Render:you decide the render
color/background:any nice background with nice GFX efects
other: i'd like if it would have a lot of anime chars from different animes in it

would be nice if you could make multiple different banners of it


----------



## Wings (Oct 20, 2006)

okay ill be super bad with this.... ill wait for hyuuga byrnsie


----------



## Heero (Oct 20, 2006)

actually wings i can do the last 2 requests, i learned how to animated today 
edit: heres the userbar

well this being my first banner for a website i wasn't to sure how to do it, and with more stocks made it harder. I only used 3 anime but there major ones. DBZ, Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Azurite (Oct 21, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> actually wings i can do the last 2 requests, i learned how to animated today
> edit: heres the userbar
> 
> well this being my first banner for a website i wasn't to sure how to do it, and with more stocks made it harder. I only used 3 anime but there major ones. DBZ, Naruto and Bleach



CRED AND REP! XD XD :gaipose


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 21, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> actually wings i can do the last 2 requests, i learned how to animated today
> edit: heres the userbar
> 
> well this being my first banner for a website i wasn't to sure how to do it, and with more stocks made it harder. I only used 3 anime but there major ones. DBZ, Naruto and Bleach



I LOOOVE IT !!! i want more from yours Hyuga_Byrnsie 
(PS: i love the blue background at your first sig right from sasuke)

REP REP REP


----------



## Misa (Oct 21, 2006)

Request for anyone

stock: 

colors: preferly(sp? ) black or white
text: The Anime Place

a normal one


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 22, 2006)

Request for Anyone
A Before After Type Banner
Size: Your choice
style: Your choice

First it says [Before] with this picture


Then it says [After] with this picture
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Innocent​_Venus​_-​_11​_[01C462D5].avi
if you could take out the text it would be greatly appreciated

Finally it say ["Akimichi Pill Diet" FC] with this picture
Troublesome Love: Shikamaru x Ino FC


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2006)

first picture aint working...


----------



## Goemon (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice,I love your pics,I'll request when I find a pic.


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 22, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> Request for Anyone
> A Before After Type Banner
> Size: Your choice
> style: Your choice
> ...



edit: now the first pic should work


----------



## Misa (Oct 22, 2006)

Wings said:


> first picture aint working...



Wings  thats great thank you but, can you make me a userbar like that too? 

And yes i will cred+rep for both ^^

Edit-Can you make the letters  down so it wont be in thei faces?


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2006)

`shieet sinds urep'd me i deleted the psd file... cant put it down.. ill go make userbar now ... srry


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 22, 2006)

What happened to my request Wings? X.X


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2006)

did u have a request? didnt saw .. repost plz


----------



## Misa (Oct 22, 2006)

Wings said:


> did u have a request? didnt saw .. repost plz



Great thanks


----------



## Lightning (Oct 22, 2006)

wings its been a while, have you finished my kakashi sprite yet?


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2006)

urgh,,, way pages back its already done,...

Repost :



And.. Grats myself with getting my thread sticky xD


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Oct 23, 2006)

HEY wings!

i wanted to please request a sig and matching avatar of kurosaki isshin!

umm thers links to 2 pics in this post.

i want an approx 300x800 sig and 100x100 avatar

specifications are:

i want the left half of the
Spoiler: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



shinigami 



isshin on the right end of the sig and i want the right half of only isshin on the left end of sig.
hope its not too confusing.




through the middle i wnat the text:

Kurosaki Taichou
teh uber smex

text not required in the avatar.

i want the colour scheme to be black, pink and red,

and the rest is up to you!! coz i know that if you use ur artisic flair, itll look mad!!

thnx in advance peeps, forever in your gratitued
Arigatou Gosaimasen


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Oct 23, 2006)

whoa i jus realised that the prev post by me was way too long winded and pedantic!    sorry winngs! 

can u please do it for me if you can, and if sumfin is too hard, jus scrap it dw worry too much  
and also, thanx in advance!!

SUPER cred and Rep to the max ultimate hard core


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2006)

1. double post... 2. non of the pics works... 3. use the edit button please 4. i dont get the whole requests sinds u say first pic here and just some letters 0_o


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 23, 2006)

Wings said:


> did u have a request? didnt saw .. repost plz



May I have a *seal* of this please?
The Suffocating Silence
Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2006)

k xD ittll be done soon


----------



## Heero (Oct 23, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> edit: now the first pic should work


for your request i asuming that you want all 3 pics in one banner?
edit: also may i use this pic instead?


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> for your request i asuming that you want all 3 pics in one banner?
> edit: also may i use this pic instead?


First i want it to show the big chouji and have it say "before" and then the skinny chouji saying "after" and then show the pic of the pills saying ["Akamichi Pill Diet" FC]

sure it doesnt really matter as long as it is skinny chouji


----------



## Heero (Oct 23, 2006)

this was kinda diffcult but it came out ok, woops forgot a border one sec
v1


2v


3v


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> this was kinda diffcult but it came out ok, woops forgot a border one sec
> v1
> 
> 
> ...



wow thats amazing. rep and cred.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 27, 2006)

oh wings can u make an animation of this?


----------



## Azurite (Oct 27, 2006)

Can someone make me a seal with this?


Make it like a normal seal
Text: HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL!


----------



## Heero (Oct 28, 2006)

yet again sorry, your second pic doesn't work you have to make you the "..." in the middle to the rest of the link


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 28, 2006)

i was wondering if wings was gonna do my animation or hyuga ur gonna do it?


----------



## Wings (Oct 29, 2006)

what animation?


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry hyyuuga!!

i got a better pic of it though but only use the face of isshin ye?

thnx so much for bein patient wif me!!

heres the link:
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Bakumatsu​_Kikansetsu​_Irohanihoheto​_-​_02​_[40EDF3A7].avi


in your gratitude!


----------



## Heero (Oct 29, 2006)

@wings: he means this


itachifire said:


> oh wings can u make an animation of this?


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 30, 2006)

Almost done with my seal Wings?


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to request a sig
Text: The Battle That Plays on for all Eternity
Size: Any size
Style: any
put the kyuubi/cs2 picture in the front, then the child forms next, and then the statues in the back

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Avy v2


----------



## Wings (Oct 31, 2006)

dam dam dam... im missing all up ...  today im out school early i can make today... , 14:10 ... srry zanmato and itachi , srry for the waiting and thanks for the patient


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem.  I just thought you had forgotten about me.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 31, 2006)

its ok i thought u 4got about me too


----------



## Heero (Nov 1, 2006)

Taizi124 here is your sig, i had alot of trouble blending this to look good. Anyways i couldn't really put those other 2 pics in without ruining the whole sig(sorry about that).

*Spoiler*: _Sig is in here_ 




1v


2v


3v


4v


----------



## Azurite (Nov 1, 2006)

err....... wat about my seal?


----------



## Taizi124 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> Taizi124 here is your sig, i had alot of trouble blending this to look good. Anyways i couldn't really put those other 2 pics in without ruining the whole sig(sorry about that).
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig is in here_
> 
> ...



they are great. cred and rep when i get the chance. right now it says i cant.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Nov 3, 2006)

> Text:Kurosaki Taichou
> teh uber smex
> 
> Size:sig 200x500
> ...



jus repostin


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

itachifire said:


> oh wings can u make an animation of this?




just repostin because it seems i'm forgotten


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2006)

no one is forgotten... i just dont got any time between school work and my clan... im doing my best


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

oh that's fine wings take ur time take ur time I'll wait I'll wait


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Nov 4, 2006)

yep,  

sorry if we is bein too demanding guys, and thanx for ur hard work
really appreciated XD


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 5, 2006)

yea i got to apologize to wings for being too demanding....sry uh  sry uh     sry sry sry sry!


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 5, 2006)

hello...im requesting an ANBU sig...im dying to have one...tnx!


----------



## Heero (Nov 6, 2006)

Kurosaki Taichou:


----------



## Azurite (Nov 6, 2006)

ERR........is Wings  doing my request or what.....


----------



## Heero (Nov 6, 2006)

wings is very busy right now, i guess hes doing but i don't when though. If i could do the seals i would do themself but i dunno how so you will just have to be patience


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> hello...im requesting an ANBU sig...im dying to have one...tnx!




are we allowed to request like that????


----------



## Heero (Nov 6, 2006)

well not really, but i pm'ed him so i guess ill let it slide this time, but not again


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 6, 2006)

^^^hyuga byrnsie asked me to post my request here and so i did...


----------



## Heero (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Nov 7, 2006)

wow!

it looks fcken AWESOME man thanx!!!

i used it in another forum as well and credit it to you (club bleach)
will rep and if you have an account at cb will rep u there as well!!

thanx again and is it ok if i request more later on??


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 7, 2006)

omfg! tnx man! one last request, can you make my name in small caps? i'll really appreciate that...tnx man! i love it!


----------



## Heero (Nov 7, 2006)

heres your name in small caps dummy plug



			
				Kurosaki Taichou  said:
			
		

> thanx again and is it ok if i request more later on??


sure can just put it in the same form as before and ill be happy to do it


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 7, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> heres your name in small caps dummy plug
> 
> 
> sure can just put it in the same form as before and ill be happy to do it



no no no, what i meant was small caps, my name as "dummy plug" not "DUMMY PLUG"...i want it in small caps...but tnx for the effort man...please make all the letters in lower case...tnx! reps galore!


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 7, 2006)

hey hyuuga bernsie can u tell me hw u do such cool bg's and also i would like to request a bit of a huge custom sig i want a kiba/akumaru pic turned into an anbu kiba plz reps and cred for sure  so please make if possible i know alot of people request here so when ever is fine just m me when done if willing to make  and sorry i dont have a stock or anything....

p.s. dont for get to tell me how you make those bg's you make and where to get such colll brushes lol


----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 7, 2006)

can some1 make me a sig with rock lee with gates on, kyuubi naruto and my name in red rep and creds


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2006)

sorryyy man man man.... im like all the time i have left on this forum posting replays... then im gone again.. i dont have time... rly .. i dont!!!! 

sinds my mom gain mad ... she also gave me this extra sunday school 0_o ive to learn more she says... my life is dramatic now , i also have familiy problems. i cant do all at the same time...! thanks byrnsie for keeping my thread up... ill see u guys again in 1 week


----------



## anbu365 (Nov 8, 2006)

could you put this in a seal?



With the words Shadow Rider at the bottom
If it needs to be cut, it can.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

Wings said:


> sorryyy man man man.... im like all the time i have left on this forum posting replays... then im gone again.. i dont have time... rly .. i dont!!!!
> 
> sinds my mom gain mad ... she also gave me this extra sunday school 0_o ive to learn more she says... my life is dramatic now , i also have familiy problems. i cant do all at the same time...! thanks byrnsie for keeping my thread up... ill see u guys again in 1 week




Wings its totally fine if u have problems and I'm willing to wait


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 8, 2006)

where's hyuga byrnsie?


----------



## Heero (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 8, 2006)

hyuga can you do mine?


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 9, 2006)

hyuga byrnsie really delivers...you rock man! tnx!


----------



## kakashifan777 (Nov 9, 2006)

Could you make me a sig
Text: Kakashi fan
Size: Dont care
Picture: Kakashi


----------



## Heero (Nov 9, 2006)

demon kyuubi said:


> hyuga can you do mine?


yeah i will, just give me alittle time. I'll try to have it done by tonight with the other requests


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 9, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> yeah i will, just give me alittle time. I'll try to have it done by tonight with the other requests



byrnsie is so busy doing other people's request that he has no time for himself...take a rest man...

oh by the way, i saw someone with the same avatar as you...i thought it was you at first because it was sooooo identical...


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey hyuga once u finish all ur requests can u do this for me (only once ur finished though and had some rest time)

I would want an avatar

Textfire
stock:
size:125x125
Preference:BG would like to the same as the ones u use for sigs


----------



## Zal?onze (Nov 9, 2006)

stock:

ava size:125 x 125

sig size: whatever u want

ava text: A|R

sig text: ‡Abarai Renji‡


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 9, 2006)

^^^is that a request for wings?


----------



## Heero (Nov 9, 2006)

i was only able to get one done for tonight, but friday ill have some more done for sure(i don't have to work till 9) I may put up another version of this kakashi fan cause that right side really bugs me on how empty it is, ill pm ya if i do



dummy plug said:


> ^^^is that a request for wings?


no ill do it


----------



## tl2e3le4f (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a request for an animated gif with Itachi's sharingan turning into a mangekyou sharingan in episode 129. I don't know the exact time but I think it's around 20:00 and 21:00. Can you make it right after his father went inside? You see itachi still kneeling and then it goes to his sharingan and then it turns into the mangekyou sharingan. It lasts for about 6 seconds. Thanks!


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 10, 2006)

do you guys color drawings and manga like things cause if so ill have a request?


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 10, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> i was only able to get one done for tonight, but friday ill have some more done for sure(i don't have to work till 9) I may put up another version of this kakashi fan cause that right side really bugs me on how empty it is, ill pm ya if i do
> 
> 
> no ill do it



what program do you use? like an advanced adobe or somethin?


----------



## Heero (Nov 10, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> what program do you use? like an advanced adobe or somethin?


i use adobe photoshop CS 2



tl2e3le4f said:


> I have a request for an animated gif with Itachi's sharingan turning into a mangekyou sharingan in episode 129. I don't know the exact time but I think it's around 20:00 and 21:00. Can you make it right after his father went inside? You see itachi still kneeling and then it goes to his sharingan and then it turns into the mangekyou sharingan. It lasts for about 6 seconds. Thanks!


i am not sure if wings can do that, you will have to wait and see



Anbu Haru said:


> do you guys color drawings and manga like things cause if so ill have a request?


well i dunno, i can't do that, i suck at coloring , maybe wings can do it.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

I think Wings is coming back to this thread in a few days so wait till then


----------



## Heero (Nov 11, 2006)

demon kyuubi said:


> can some1 make me a sig with rock lee with gates on, kyuubi naruto and my name in red rep and creds


do you still want me to do urs demon kyuubi i noticed that you already have a sig like you requested.


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 11, 2006)

hey umm do you think you could give coloring something for me a shot hyuga bernsie??


*Spoiler*: _request in here_ 



 i would like the hair blond like naruto's the majority of the cloths graish-black and with some ares orange that what ever else you can put in like skin coloring  i will give reps and cred if you do.... please try


----------



## Heero (Nov 11, 2006)

Anbu Haru said:


> hey umm do you think you could give coloring something for me a shot hyuga bernsie??
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _request in here_
> ...


yeah i guess i could give it a shot, i might take me a few days though. I'll read up on coloring again for ya


----------



## Zal?onze (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> do you still want me to do urs demon kyuubi i noticed that you already have a sig like you requested.


Can u please make an avatar, 125x125, ava text: A|R,  to match my sig, use the same stock i gave you  please


----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> do you still want me to do urs demon kyuubi i noticed that you already have a sig like you requested.



yeah plzz but could you make it with sasuke, cursed mark sasuke, and sasuke in his cursed form with the wings?


----------



## Suzie (Nov 12, 2006)

Sig + Avatar Request

Avatar Text: Hitsu Chan
Size: 125 x 125
Render: two hours later

Sig Text: Ayaka Hirahara
Size: 400 x 150
Render: two hours later


----------



## Heero (Nov 12, 2006)

demon kyuubi said:


> yeah plzz but could you make it with sasuke, cursed mark sasuke, and sasuke in his cursed form with the wings?


alright i should have it done by tonight


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 12, 2006)

*Render:* 
*Text:* Fiifty
*Subtext:* - [NOTHING]
*Size & Color:* Doesn't matter... xD


----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> alright i should have it done by tonight



thnx sooo much


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

hey yo hyuuga just wondering if u 4got my request(no rush though)


----------



## Heero (Nov 12, 2006)

itachifire, i probably will redo yours ill pm you theres something thats bugs me about so check your pms soon


----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> itachifire, i probably will redo yours ill pm you theres something thats bugs me about so check your pms soon



thnx alot hey can you make me an avatar that matches the banner plz


----------



## Heero (Nov 12, 2006)

here you are demon kyuubi:


----------



## Zal?onze (Nov 12, 2006)

thnx thnx that sig and ava is fuking awsome 

oh i just fergot to cred is *going to cred*


----------



## demon kyuubi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> here you are demon kyuubi:



i luv it thnx thnx thnx


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> itachifire, i probably will redo yours ill pm you theres something thats bugs me about so check your pms soon



SIMPLY awesome MUST REP U!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> *Render:*
> *Text:* Fiifty
> *Subtext:* - [NOTHING]
> *Size & Color:* Doesn't matter... xD



even though I dont do work here in the workshop I wanted to try out my sig making skills =/
XD

you dont have to use it but if you do then go ahed


----------



## Heero (Nov 13, 2006)

^^^very nice, although is just a little to bright in some spots for my liking, also if wings allows it would like to work here?


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

if he does then ill be more than happy to ^_^  but I still need some help with the stock.. like I use the lasso tool to get the stock but it gets difficult with some stocks T_T.. what tool do you use?


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 13, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> even though I dont do work here in the workshop I wanted to try out my sig making skills =/
> XD
> 
> you dont have to use it but if you do then go ahed



Thanks! +Cred and rep.
Can you make me the ava too?


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

wow ur stuff r awesome and where is wings i looked through the last few pages and i dun really see him doing request cause i wanna request a seal


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

@fiifty-ill try im not that good in avy's though  unless they're a gif avy like the one I have now 

what size do you want it?

EDIT:
I made it 125 x 125 



@darkchidori- thanks ..


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 13, 2006)

You don't nid the body, just put the face. Also the size should be 125x125.
Thanks by the way. ('',)


----------



## Heero (Nov 13, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> if he does then ill be more than happy to ^_^ but I still need some help with the stock.. like I use the lasso tool to get the stock but it gets difficult with some stocks T_T.. what tool do you use?


i use the polygon lasso tool its just like the pen tool pretty much



DarkChidori said:


> wow ur stuff r awesome and where is wings i looked through the last few pages and i dun really see him doing request cause i wanna request a seal


wings has just been busy with school, also i think he said he would be gone for a week or so he should be back in a day or 2 i think


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> You don't nid the body, just put the face. Also the size should be 125x125.
> Thanks by the way. ('',)



ok ill go change it ^^

EDIT:

your avy


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 13, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> yeah i guess i could give it a shot, i might take me a few days though. I'll read up on coloring again for ya



ok thanks hyuga bernsie


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 13, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> can you make 1 for me except instead of that guy naruto please?(possibly deman for naruto


----------



## Heero (Nov 13, 2006)

Anbu Haru said:


> Hyuga_Byrnsie said:
> 
> 
> > can you make 1 for me except instead of that guy naruto please?(possibly deman for naruto
> ...


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 13, 2006)

ok thanks hyuuga bernsie pm me when done


----------



## Heero (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## DarkFire (Nov 13, 2006)

Can hyuuga tell him if he 4got my request when he's back cause its been some time and I just want to remind him


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 14, 2006)

been a very busy week...


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 14, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> ok ill go change it ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> your avy



Thanks and rep for j00! xD


----------



## Heero (Nov 14, 2006)

itachifire said:


> Can hyuuga tell him if he 4got my request when he's back cause its been some time and I just want to remind him


sure thing



dummy plug said:


> been a very busy week...


yes it has been a very busy week here


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 17, 2006)

this is mine 
i want a sig 
text: Poison (make it classic)
render:3

arigatogoziama?!


----------



## Heero (Nov 17, 2006)

@lolita poison15 you wouldn't happen to have a bigger version of that pic? cause that small of a pic is really hard to use. If you can't find a bigger pic, ill try and use that one


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

wow u must be pretty free now wit all the time and not that much requests and when is wings back?


----------



## Heero (Nov 21, 2006)

itachifire said:


> wow u must be pretty free now wit all the time and not that much requests and when is wings back?


yeah its been pretty slow here, i have started doing the regular requests. About wings i have no idea when he will be back, i assumed he would be back by now so i dunno


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

Guys do you need help i can make sigs & avas not seals though


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 21, 2006)

hi if its fine with all of you here i would like a sig made

Stock:Link removed
Color: any doesnt matter really
Text: Kiberly
Size: any doesnt matter


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

ill take it


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you like it I didn't know if you missed the "m" or wat so i did 2


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 21, 2006)

oh shizz thanks. oh sorry i wanted kimberly lol thanks for makeing both


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

Your welcome don't forget to rep & cred


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> @lolita poison15 you wouldn't happen to have a bigger version of that pic? cause that small of a pic is really hard to use. If you can't find a bigger pic, ill try and use that one



so sorry for late reply..and sorry coz i cant find a bigger one ...
can i change to this one ...please and tq
render:Link removed

size riginal 
text:fighting soul @ lolita (make it look bold and classic )


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 22, 2006)

Ill do it if i may


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 22, 2006)

@lolita



Hope you like it


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 22, 2006)

4th mizukage if ur that good at sigs how come u have that much neg rep? Or do u like it? Oh well I got a sig request

render:
Textfire
size:the size u usually use for sigs
colour:dun care but prefer dark moody


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 22, 2006)

Bcuz i used 2 typ lik tis & is that request for me


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 22, 2006)

I need a bigger stock


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 23, 2006)

4th mizukage 
l love it!?  ..thank you sooo much


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 23, 2006)

No prob just don't forget to rep & cred


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 23, 2006)

sure ...but how am i gonna do that ?


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 23, 2006)

Rep: click on the little tree by the green light
Cred: put Made By 4th Mizukage


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 23, 2006)

done #rep# and credit 
thanks once again .


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 23, 2006)

No problem


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2006)

here u are itachifire:


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 23, 2006)

PIMPIN SIG!!!!!!!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!! Hyuga ur the master of sigs!!!!!!


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 24, 2006)

here is a sample

4th mizukage can i request this one ^
text: lolita
size riginal

plz & tq


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> Guys do you need help i can make sigs & avas not seals though



and what if i say no? >_< btw im back GOT MY COMP BACK finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 

and mizukage,,, gtfo plz , i didnt even applied u


----------



## Iruke (Nov 25, 2006)

i have a render here it is

Render:Link removed
Text:lights true form
Size:same as yours


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 25, 2006)

WINGS UR FREAKIN BACK!!!!!!!!!WOOT plz do my request soon!!!!WOOT UR BACK!!!!Here is some rep for u for coming back!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 25, 2006)

pm me ur request... i lost it >_<


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 25, 2006)

can you make me a seak using my 1st sig


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

4th Mizukage, you work with me remember? 

Wings, my request is way back....D:


----------



## Wings (Nov 25, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> can you make me a seak using my 1st sig



whats a seak? and T , repost the request...


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 25, 2006)

opps seal my bad oooo yea


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

T said:


> Can someone make me a seal with this?
> 
> 
> Make it like a normal seal
> Text: HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL!



Repost........


----------



## Suzie (Nov 25, 2006)

Avatar Request For *Hyuga_Byrnsie*

Avatar Text: Hitsu Chan
Size: 125 x 125
Render: Link removed


----------



## Wings (Nov 25, 2006)

need someone for me to hhave and old seal of mine the one who can provide me one gets +rep , cause im not able to make seals now >_<


EDit :

THannk you wings , u found one for meh 

i go work on seals again now


Requests :







guud night its 0:06 now bb


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

Wings said:


> need someone for me to hhave and old seal of mine the one who can provide me one gets +rep , cause im not able to make seals now >_<
> 
> 
> EDit :
> ...




 Awesome,credit and reputation!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2006)

if u dont want to credit u dont have to... just that u know and all others


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

Wings its ok for the animation u dun have to cut it out its great rep u tmr when i get the chance again!


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2006)

k , np all


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello i have a request for an avatar and a sig...

Sig....

Stock:lyrics

Size: any

color: grey and black

text: Ikazuchi Ookami: Kankuro's Apprentice

ava....

stock:lyrics

color: same as sig

text: Ikazuchi Ookami

sive: any

The ava pic is kinda big so if you need another one just tell me so.


----------



## Iruke (Nov 26, 2006)

Wings said:


> need someone for me to hhave and old seal of mine the one who can provide me one gets +rep , cause im not able to make seals now >_<
> 
> 
> EDit :
> ...




there just so bootyful rep+ for you hu hu hu huuu  oh a i need one more done 



text: young but deadly
size:same as yours


----------



## Wings (Nov 27, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> Hello i have a request for an avatar and a sig...
> 
> Sig....
> 
> ...



do u have some pics with colours , cause i HAVE to get colours i cant do anything without COLOURS?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 27, 2006)

Wings said:


> do u have some pics with colours , cause i HAVE to get colours i cant do anything without COLOURS?


 
I'll edit it as soon as i can(i'm in school and a lot of sites are blocked). So yeah as soon as i can i'll get new pics.

Ok, I've edited my post so yeah...


----------



## Heero (Nov 27, 2006)

Wings said:


> do u have some pics with colours , cause i HAVE to get colours i cant do anything without COLOURS?


wings are you gonna do that request?, also on sidenote welcome back and also what do think of my new neji sig?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 27, 2006)

neji sig looks like he's illumanited as always awesome job wit it!!!! 9/10

and uh wings can u do spinning avatars?????


----------



## Suzie (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks  *cred and Rep*


----------



## Wings (Nov 28, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> wings are you gonna do that request?, also on sidenote welcome back and also what do think of my new neji sig?



Neji sig aint that great  BUT THE REST!!!! <33333333 btw , u may do that request ur better in sigs then me , D'oh.



			
				itachifire said:
			
		

> neji sig looks like he's illumanited as always awesome job wit it!!!! 9/10
> 
> and uh wings can u do spinning avatars?????



what u mean by spinning?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2006)

can u make a sig and avatar out of that ?


----------



## Wings (Nov 28, 2006)

no image to display >_<


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn ... gah well umm .. ill upload it here


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2006)

Here


----------



## Iruke (Nov 28, 2006)

sound sword said:


> there just so bootyful rep+ for you hu hu hu huuu  oh a i need one more done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not to be rude but did you forget my request


----------



## Wings (Nov 28, 2006)

Drain said:


> Here



spam spam spam , edit ur posts 

and to sound sword , no and be more patient.....


----------



## Heero (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Iruke (Nov 28, 2006)

the are sweet pus rep and cred


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks ^^ if someone tells me how to plus rep u ill do it


----------



## Iruke (Nov 29, 2006)

to give rep click the skale on the left side of your post

hyuga byrnsie can you do this wings you can also give it a try if you want



text: zero has returned

size: normal sig size



text: im back but bad

size: normal sig size


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 29, 2006)

like wings can u do something like this or hyuga


----------



## Ten Ten (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are my requests:

Color:Anything to match the picture. Please make it look nice. ^_^
Text:Angela and Max 4eva
Size:350x150
Picture:



Next request:

Color:Also, anything to match sig. Make it look nice too. But eneough to see the text.
Text: Admin Angela
Size:400x150
Picture:

Avatar: Matching avatar with sig.

Then again, thank you very much!


----------



## Krzr (Nov 29, 2006)

Got a set request for Hyuga.


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




Style - I really like the style and effects on your Dart sig. I'd really like something like that in the sig.
Text - Krzr
Size - as big as you wil go. (obviously not out of control big.)
Colors - Blue on one side of him and black on the other. (reffering to your Dart sig)

Stock - 

Other - I'd like most of Sarutobi's middle area with the strings in it.
By the way....if you can't do it in the way that sig is made^^ Then just do it your way.





*Spoiler*: _avy_ 




Style/Colors/Stock/Text - same
Size - 150x150
Other - I'd like the text in the avy if possible. Doesen't matter a whole lot on specifics.




Thanks in advance...I will rep and cred


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2006)

itachifire said:


> like wings can u do something like this or hyuga


no but i always wanted to learn how to make those, wings may know how, if he doesn't i am sure he would find a way to make one in his own way

Edit: only one sig for tonight, ill have to rest done by tomorrow probably


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

oh well those are very hard to make and takes some time, but since wings can make more than just sigs and avatars(animation and seals for example) i'm thinking wings can probably knows how to do it then if u can wings tell me and i'll request


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i want to request .can? 

text : Poison Lolita & Venom (the word poison middle @ lolita is the white one & venom the blue one )
size :sig ( if possible)
render I Don't Society

plz @ tq


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

Could you make me a avy+sig aswell? 

Sig: I'd like Orochimaru and Itachi in the sig and maybe you could use ur imagination how to make it as awesome as all your work =D

text: SHINE!

Avy: i'd like to have a pic of Naruto when he looks kinda sad.

text: dxtr


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2006)

i only got 2 done before work, so after work ill get the rest done


----------



## Ten Ten (Nov 30, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> i only got 2 done before work, so after work ill get the rest done




Oh my goodness, thank you very much! It's beautiful! I wonder how you will do the next one, I'm sure all of your sigs are beautiful, I'm adding to your rep.


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2006)

i tryed something alittle different with yours Krzr, if u don't like it ill remake it for ya




Lolita and Dxtr i was to sleepy to finish ur sigs, tomorrow for sure though


----------



## Iruke (Dec 1, 2006)

can you put these two in one sig





text: like father like son

sub-text: sound sword

size: narmal sig size

p.s. hyuga byrnsie are you a boy or girl


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah it's cool Byrnsie, take your time man .

I edited my request btw!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anyone do this sig for me ?
Text: Angel <3 Demon - Drain
Color: whatever fits best
Pics:but these together in 1 sig


Size:as regular sigs

Please  ill give ya rep and cred =)

Also an avatar with an angel in it =) Please.


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2006)

sound sword said:
			
		

> p.s. hyuga byrnsie are you a boy or girl


i am a guy


dxtr said:


> Yeah it's cool Byrnsie, take your time man .
> 
> I edited my request btw!


alright thanks for pointing that out i might not of noticed

Edit here u are dxtr:



edit again:


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh wow.

Thanks man. 

Really awesome work dude!

----
Hey, could you resize the sig to the size of your Naruto signature? Please =)


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 1, 2006)

hi i has a request

Stock:Link removed
Color: Purple, Pink and Black
Text: Marluxia- The Graceful Assassian
Size: 400x150

and if you can can ya make it have flowers or flower petals in the background?


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2006)

lolita_poison15 said:


> i want to request .can?
> 
> text : Poison Lolita & Venom (the word poison middle @ lolita is the white one & venom the blue one )
> size :sig ( if possible)
> ...


  Lolita your sig is taking alittle more time then i thought it would, don't worry though ill make it look great


----------



## Iruke (Dec 1, 2006)

i am a guy

thx for that info but are you still doing my sig


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2006)

sound sword said:


> i am a guy
> 
> thx for that info but are you still doing my sig



sure am but we just had a power outage so i don't have much battery life left on my laptop, so just be patience


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 1, 2006)

if i may ask but who will do mine?


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> if i may ask but who will do mine?


it will be me probably, wings normally just handles the animation


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 1, 2006)

well who all do you have to do before mine?


----------



## Iruke (Dec 1, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> sure am but we just had a power outage so i don't have much battery life left on my laptop, so just be patience



ok cool and uh how come wings is mostly never on 

p.s. im not rushing you its just that people tend to forget about me  oh and great sig jobs like how you make them 

oh not to rush you but i have two more i need put into one sig





text: neji hinata the hyugas true strenth

sub-text: sound sword

thx if you can do it


----------



## Heero (Dec 2, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> well who all do you have to do before mine?


you are currently 4th in line, but when i do sigs i normally do them all at once, so it will only be a day or two


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

Sig request
Text: The Angel Is Here For Your Head! - Drain
Color: Pink And White if it fits.

Size:as regular sigs

Please  ill give ya rep and cred =)

Also an avatar with an angel in it =) Please.

Edited my Sig request instead


----------



## Heero (Dec 3, 2006)

again   Lolita i sorry i didn't get it done yet, but i am trying some new stuff out with that sig, so just bear with me please


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 3, 2006)

omfg thats so cool. thanks a lot


----------



## Iruke (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet thx and uh i have one forget my other hinata neji request can you just do this



text: the byakugans true power

size: normal sig size

thx for the other one though ^_^


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> Lolita your sig is taking alittle more time then i thought it would, don't worry though ill make it look great



its ok !


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 4, 2006)

*request*

Request:
size: 325x115
text: Evolution
color: what ever u think looks good
Stocks: 1.   

2.
can u put these 2 pics in the sig plz to show how he evolved. like 1 pic on 1 side and the other pic on the other side. or just do what ever u think looks best thnx


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

Omg nice .. thx


----------



## Heero (Dec 5, 2006)

here it is Lolita finally, I finished it, sorry for its odd size

*Spoiler*: _Lolita_ 




i have a bigger verision if u would like it


----------



## Iruke (Dec 7, 2006)

hyuga byrnsie can you take this sig and make it your style like with the curved edges  oh and is my request all most dun not to rush or anything just asking


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2006)

Sound .. u ask for sigs every secound .. you should stick to your sigs and stop making so many requests ..


----------



## Iruke (Dec 7, 2006)

is it realy that offten look howb about this and the 3 pics request was for a friend but after these i will keep these as long as i can i will request for my friend ok


----------



## Heero (Dec 7, 2006)

sound sword said:


> hyuga byrnsie can you take this sig and make it your style like with the curved edges  oh and is my request all most dun not to rush or anything just asking


for this request it wouldn't look good cause of the square things, however if you can get the original stocks i could do it for ya and also your sig is almost done


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 7, 2006)

srry but i dont know if  u saw my request but its on the page before this 1 didnt know if u saw it.  either u or wings can do it thnx


----------



## Iruke (Dec 7, 2006)

here is the render 



text: are you ready

size: normal sig size 

plz and thx and my neji and hinata sig must look awsome


----------



## Heero (Dec 8, 2006)

whamslam3 said:


> srry but i dont know if  u saw my request but its on the page before this 1 didnt know if u saw it.  either u or wings can do it thnx


oh don't worry ill it done soon, probably by tomorrow its almost one here:S


----------



## Iruke (Dec 8, 2006)

i know you are here hyuga so what every time i see you here you never post or is it that you are waiting for someone els to post uh who cares do what you do oh by the way befor i forget how do you say your name when i thought you were a girl you saty it like (bi-nees) just want to know


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

Im just wondering why Sound Sword has been requesting here like every time the New Posts come in


----------



## Iruke (Dec 8, 2006)

t i dont know

hyuga forget my oher request just put these 3 in a sig







text: the ultimate team yet the ultimate rivals

size: normal sig size


----------



## Heero (Dec 8, 2006)

sound sword said:
			
		

> hyuga forget my oher request just put these 3 in a sig


na i never forget i just tend to get lazy


			
				sound sword said:
			
		

> befor i forget how do you say your name when i thought you were a girl you saty it like (bi-nees) just want to know


I guess you say it like burn-sie

*Spoiler*: _sound sword_ 








*Spoiler*: _whamslam3_


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 9, 2006)

the sig is dope man thnx


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry if i requst too much <.< but can somone use this and make a sig ?



Text: Drain
Colour:something Nice that fits
Size:like everyone elses


----------



## Heero (Dec 9, 2006)

T said:


> Im just wondering why Sound Sword has been requesting here like every time the New Posts come in


not a big deal, it keeps me busy



Drain said:


> Sorry if i requst too much <.< but can somone use this and make a sig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah i love this pic for sigs, heres an example of what it might turn out like


----------



## Itachirocks44 (Dec 9, 2006)

can someone get like a sig that has itachi andsasuke onit?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2006)

you could find redners for them so they know what to make it with ... also Hyuga Byrnsie thats why i took that render ^_^

EDIT:wait .. i migh cancel the request here <.< cause i think a guy makes nice sigs never got any from him so ill ask him so this request is cancelded <.<


----------



## Wings (Dec 10, 2006)

2 weeks no internet , im moving ( srry , Friday im back  'again'

cya

btw , right now im at my uncle , so dont abuse


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Dec 10, 2006)

Would you guys mind fulfilling me an Avatar+Sig request?


and if you can mix these two pictures, kinda transparent into it.

and


Avatar and Sig size: Default
Text: "And I'll try to stop you again, knowing history will only repeat itself, except thistime, you won't be coming back..."(Sig)
Dances-of-Shadows(Avatar)
Color: Whatever fits and looks cool

Thankyou guys soooo much for even taking the time to consier this request...much luff Ja Ne!


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> Lolita your sig is taking alittle more time then i thought it would, don't worry though ill make it look great



how long does it gatto take ? 
coz i dying to see...but im not pushy just take your time ..but not late ok


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> here it is Lolita finally, I finished it, sorry for its odd size
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lolita_
> 
> ...



its already done there Lolita, u just missed the post


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2006)

Byrnsie <.< can you put your sigs beneath echouther or turn em off ? they make the threads weird


----------



## star64 (Dec 11, 2006)

can you please make a sig and avatar
on sig 
stock:  or any other nice itachi picture
words on sig: #1 itachi fan
normle size

Thanks in advance =]

avatar: 
words: Uchiha Itachi


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2006)

Drain said:


> Byrnsie <.< can you put your sigs beneath echouther or turn em off ? they make the threads weird


they seem fine to me, there all in a row and nice striaght



> can someone get like a sig that has itachi andsasuke onit?


can you give a little more info, like size, color and text?

Edit some sigs:

*Spoiler*: _Dances-of-shadows_ 









*Spoiler*: _Star64_


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> its already done there Lolita, u just missed the post



opps sorry than you soo much ...l lav it !!


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> its already done there Lolita, u just missed the post



id rep & cred 
thank you ...can i  ask  for another one ...plz
stockar Insurance Online Blog
size: normal
text: de poison twinz (classic)
plz @tq


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 12, 2006)

im requesting for a new sig again...

this time its a yondaime sig...

with the words "dummy plug" in small caps...thanks!


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Dec 12, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> they seem fine to me, there all in a row and nice striaght
> 
> can you give a little more info, like size, color and text?
> 
> ...



THANKYOU!!!! I love them soo much, they are awesome!


----------



## Wings (Dec 13, 2006)

im back... , internat arrived 2 days earlier then expected , yo


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2006)

Wings said:


> im back... , internat arrived 2 days earlier then expected , yo


yay my partner is back

edit: i remember u wanted to learn how to use CD4s, heres the tut that got me started on them. Here


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 14, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> im requesting for a new sig again...
> 
> this time its a yondaime sig...
> 
> with the words "dummy plug" in small caps...thanks!



well anyone up for my request? take a look at my quote^^


----------



## Heero (Dec 14, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> well anyone up for my request? take a look at my quote^^


oh i am doing it, i am just getting lazy again it will be done either today or tomorrow


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks! i await your work, i know its gonna be good quality by hyuga byrnsie...


----------



## Wings (Dec 15, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> yay my partner is back
> 
> edit: i remember u wanted to learn how to use CD4s, heres the tut that got me started on them. Here



LOL i click link and i get some kind of site called Hamburger >_< , lol its adversiting


----------



## Heero (Dec 15, 2006)

Wings said:


> LOL i click link and i get some kind of site called Hamburger >_< , lol its adversiting


odd, it works fine for me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice sigs i like the quality


----------



## darkSun (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the amzing avie an sig


----------



## star64 (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the sig and avie
reps =]


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 16, 2006)

nananananice! tnx guys...


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 16, 2006)

ello

Text: Saix- The Luna Diviner
Size:any
Render:


----------



## Smokes (Dec 16, 2006)

Sig + Avi Request for anybody who cares to make it.

Stock: 
Size: preferably big
Text: _Keep knocking on Hell's door... and somebody's going to answer._

For avi, no text please.


----------



## Nozomi-Momuchu (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey ya, do you still make seals? If so;

Text: (I don't want any text)
Size: 125x125 pixels (Normal ^ ^)
Render: 

Thankies! ^ ^


----------



## Heero (Dec 16, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> ello
> 
> Text: Saix- The Luna Diviner
> Size:any
> Render:





Sense Mouse said:


> Sig + Avi Request for anybody who cares to make it.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: preferably big
> ...


Edit: i am fixing my drunking typing, ill have these done soon


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Dec 17, 2006)

Can i have a sig please 

Image:

Size : 374 x 80

Text: WNxSuikotsu


----------



## Heero (Dec 18, 2006)

ShinigamiItachi said:


> Can i have a sig please
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...


your link is broken, once ya fix it ill be happy to do it


----------



## Zal?onze (Dec 18, 2006)

i got a request for hyuga 

sig stock:

ava stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[




sig text:|Urahara|

ava text: nothing

the rest: whatever looks best


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 19, 2006)

well things r certianly busy since i last checked wings are you able to do spinner avatar, cause i'm interested in gettin one and might i suggest a post requirement to request certain things like seals and sigs because some noobs just request then just leave and dun give any rep or cred


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2006)

ah sorry for the delays everyone, i have been busy with work and school, but now i am done school so i got all the time in the world

Edit:
Gatsuuga:


next up Sense Mouse, ShinigamItachi, and |Urahara|


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Dec 19, 2006)

Oooops i didnt notice that is was back well can you try this one?


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah thats fine, just put it in spoiler tags next time


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 19, 2006)

oh wow thanks a lot its awsome


----------



## Wings (Dec 20, 2006)

anything left for me? xD i need to warmup gfx >_< i cant do shit !


----------



## Heero (Dec 20, 2006)

Wings said:


> anything left for me? xD i need to warmup gfx >_< i cant do shit !


yes sir, there is a seal that needs to be done



Nozomi-Momuchu said:


> Hey ya, do you still make seals? If so;
> 
> Text: (I don't want any text)
> Size: 125x125 pixels (Normal ^ ^)
> ...


----------



## Wings (Dec 20, 2006)

Nozomi-Momuchu  . u want the animation back IN?


----------



## Guts (Dec 20, 2006)

Dw bout it.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 20, 2006)

hey can i request an avatar here ? 

Typetar
Text:replace the merry christmas if u can and put in Happy Holidays, -Itachifire
Size:same as my avatar
render:


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 20, 2006)

Requesting Seal:

Type: Seal

Text: Human Infiltrator

Size: As big as possible.... preferably 90x90 if possible...

Render: 

*wait...scratch that out.. and rewind....  I really don't deserve this.... so lets just pretend that this request nevr happened...*


----------



## Heero (Dec 20, 2006)

*Announcement*​Since its Christmas and all i would like to say i well be gone for about 4-6 days starting on the 22th, ill finish all current requests and any made on and up till the 22th. So After the 22th please hold your requests till the 26th.

Thank you 
Hyuga_Byrnsie


----------



## Heero (Dec 21, 2006)

Fruits of my labour, ShinigamItachi yours will be alittle while longer


*Spoiler*: _|Urahara|_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sense Mouse_


----------



## Nozomi-Momuchu (Dec 21, 2006)

Wings said:


> Nozomi-Momuchu  . u want the animation back IN?


Yeah, I want to animation I made inside a one of your seals. ^ ^
(Sorry for the size of it >.<;; I wanted to make it bigger so it would be easier for me to make.)


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 21, 2006)

l-l-l-l-love that ava Hyuga and also take break for chistmas, you deserve it but prepare to be unloaded with request since ppl will be dying for ur awesome skills!


----------



## Heero (Dec 21, 2006)

itachifire said:


> l-l-l-l-love that ava Hyuga and also take break for chistmas, you deserve it but prepare to be unloaded with request since ppl will be dying for ur awesome skills!


ah i will be, only for a few days though


----------



## Smokes (Dec 22, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sense Mouse_


Thank you so much.


----------



## Wings (Dec 24, 2006)

wtf , why is this thread no more stickied?


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Dec 26, 2006)

heh good to see youre still goin at it hyuga you r the bom!

i have 2 requests for banners for two of my FCs in the bleachportal forum.

can you please make the following:

1 
Size: 420X150
Text: HAG...join...you know you want to! (preferably in small font to the bottom left corner)
stock: (colours pref has blond a a feature)





2:
Size: 420X150
Text: BAD FC... so badass hes bored!(same small font in bottom left corner)
Stock:





thanx huyga!! cred and rep are definitely there for you always!!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 27, 2006)

FayaBoi said:


> make this the fayaboi and wings request thread....Note: that was not a question...or any form of asking for permission!!!!!! Just Do It!!



fayaboi.... dude! u can't just force someone to do that! anyways.....

*Requesting Sig from anyone available!*



*Text: Sons Of Liberty (red text)

Colors/Background colors: Blue and Gray with a black border

Size: Default*


I'll cred and rep


----------



## Heero (Dec 28, 2006)

What the hell is going on in this thread, i leave for a few days and someone is trying to take over?Now Fayaboi i don't mind that you wanna work here u just gotta ask wings if he wants another artist here, its his thread. Also if you wanted your own workshop why didn't you just make one?

On a side note i am back now and ready to start taking requests again


----------



## Azurite (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha. lol.

Oh Wings.. Can you make me a seal? Um....

Size: Regular
Image: Fan Club 
Other: Can you make it spin (like on Sasuke) and then Make it glow red, and add extra lines OVER the seal (Make it glow red as well)

Credit and Rep!


----------



## Wings (Dec 28, 2006)

not understanding the extra lines part... srry how  mean?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 28, 2006)

I mean like.... You see how the seal comes onto his face with thew swirls? Yea, add that to the Heaven seal and make it glow.. (if you cant do it, its  fine)


----------



## Wings (Dec 28, 2006)

i can make it glow but i cant make it go onto face or sometin >_< i cant make it go over a picture? ???


----------



## Azurite (Dec 28, 2006)

..... No need for another picture.. Okay to make it easier.. I want it like those normal Seals you make. With the extra ending effect. ( The lines were meant to be the extra effect..)


----------



## Zal?onze (Dec 29, 2006)

thanx for the siggy and ava i didnt come online in a long time...lol


----------



## Heero (Dec 29, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> fayaboi.... dude! u can't just force someone to do that! anyways.....
> 
> *Requesting Sig from anyone available!*
> 
> ...


do u want just both of them in the sig? or just the main guy?



|Urahara| said:


> thanx for the siggy and ava i didnt come online in a long time...lol


Its not a problem


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 29, 2006)

hey, I have this requested on another thread but it doesn't appear overly active and I really like the work you guys do so I was wondering if you wanted to take a crack at it.

Size: really whatever you think will look best.
Text: Shino
Sub-Text: They have demons...I have bugs
Anything else: I pretty much want greens and blacks consistent in the sig. For images I want the picture that shows the bugs inside his body on the left side of the sig and kind of faded into the image, so it's not what's catching the focus, the other picture I want to the right and I want it to be the focal point of the signature.

If any of the details are confusing..just ask for confirmation or do whatever you think is best, even if it doesn't really match what I request...I hate to squander artistic flares.

EDIT-
Render Stock


----------



## Heero (Dec 29, 2006)

@ashcrestedheart- Your links don't work


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 29, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> do u want just both of them in the sig? or just the main guy?



both of them please...


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry about that Hyuga, I just put the images in spoiler tags in the same post.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Dec 30, 2006)

@hyuga: sorry that i sorta used ur thread to get stuff from fayaboi!
but you gotta admit it was pretty good.
newyz, hope ur not mad


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 30, 2006)

hey can i get an avatar for this(sry for requesting again in such a short time)
render:
textfire(replace "i'm nobody")
size:same as my avatar


----------



## Heero (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Sons Of Liberty_ 




I think i am alittle rusty a making sigs, if u want me to redo it ill be happy to




Next up ashcrestedheart and Itachifire


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 30, 2006)

Take your time , I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 30, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sons Of Liberty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everything else is perfect besides two things... the back ground and size of text... do u think u can use the background from the actual picture.... and can u blow up the size of the text...? thanx...


----------



## Heero (Dec 31, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> everything else is perfect besides two things... the back ground and size of text... do u think u can use the background from the actual picture.... and can u blow up the size of the text...? thanx...


sure its is your sig, it should be the way you want it


----------



## Heero (Jan 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Sons Of Liberty_ 




Now i ain't the best at doing what you asked this is what i came up with.
1v.

2v.

3v.






@ashcrestedheart: Just alittle longer man, just trying to get it as you asked


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jan 2, 2007)

hey!, no worries, it doesn't have to be perfect, just do whatever you thinks best...I have a problem with being to picky about what I want something to look like when it doesn't bother me that much ^.^'...I'm sure it'll be amazing.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 2, 2007)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Sons Of Liberty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its badass! thanx... but do u mind making vol. 3 an avy plz... and possible add the same font as verson 3 to version 1? THANX!


----------



## Wings (Jan 2, 2007)

stargaze... i gave it some tries but its SOOOO HARD ... 5 trys ... all wrong >_<


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

Just make it like a regular Seal... Thats what i was trying to say


----------



## Wings (Jan 3, 2007)

no movin? ...


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

I want a regular Seal... just like the ones you make (animated)


----------



## Heero (Jan 3, 2007)

i believe stargaze means this:


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep, but with the Heaven Curse Seal Image i gave you..


----------



## Wings (Jan 3, 2007)

Hyuga u do that last sig ive done stargaze just noa =)


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

omg...

ITS AWESOME!!

*Credit and Rep*


----------



## Iruke (Jan 3, 2007)

sound sword said:


> t i dont know
> 
> hyuga forget my oher request just put these 3 in a sig
> 
> ...



uh hello im i fogoten i know i havent been on in a whitle but man hyuga plz do this plz an thx


----------



## Wings (Jan 3, 2007)

ive tried.. but CANT render the second one... why is everything so ucly? Lumonisity ?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

Invert it on paint.. Bring it back on photoshop render it..

Bring it back to paint and invert it agian.


----------



## Wings (Jan 3, 2007)

opened it in paint ... opend the render but how to invert?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 4, 2007)

Crtl + I

Then do whats i told you


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 4, 2007)

Requesting a Signature:

*Stock:* 

*Colors: *Blue and Black

*Text: *"I wont let my comrades die" and "KPLC"

*Size:* Your Choice

Thx Yall, Credit and Reps will be Given


----------



## Wings (Jan 5, 2007)

to small get another one


----------



## Heero (Jan 5, 2007)

@KPLC: I have lots of Kakashi stocks, i could just use one mine if you like


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jan 5, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing, thanks so much. Sorry for any trouble it was.


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 5, 2007)

Alright, I got another one, tell me if It dosn't work....Ive also updated my request.

Thx, KPLC


----------



## Heero (Jan 5, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> That is absolutely amazing, thanks so much. Sorry for any trouble it was.


No trouble at, happy to do it for ya



Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Alright, I got another one, tell me if It dosn't work....Ive also updated my request.
> 
> Thx, KPLC


That just fine, its perfect ill make it look great


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 5, 2007)

Thx very much Hyuga_Byrnsie! Do you guys have any like 1 request a week rule? cause I have 1 other request and I can wait, but whatever


----------



## Heero (Jan 5, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Thx very much Hyuga_Byrnsie! Do you guys have any like 1 request a week rule? cause I have 1 other request and I can wait, but whatever


Actually we don't, just post your request here and ill do it


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, really!? Thats awsome. I wont load it on u now, seein as ur doin another one ,but when ur done, if nobody else has requested, ill put my other one. THX!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 5, 2007)

thanx hyuga_byrnsie!


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Jan 6, 2007)

Um i was wondering if you forgot about me hyuga lol unless your still working on mine cause i was just wondering lol i thought it would be done now since there are so many other sigs and stuff that were after me already done but if your still working on it i understand and dont take this as telling you too hurry up cause you can take all the time you need i just wanted to know if you were still working on it


----------



## Heero (Jan 6, 2007)

ShinigamiItachi said:


> Um i was wondering if you forgot about me hyuga lol unless your still working on mine cause i was just wondering lol i thought it would be done now since there are so many other sigs and stuff that were after me already done but if your still working on it i understand and dont take this as telling you too hurry up cause you can take all the time you need i just wanted to know if you were still working on it


Omg sorry i knew i forgot a request before i took my break, ill do it now


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 7, 2007)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Sons Of Liberty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hey thanks man sry haven't been on long, was busy plying silkroad


----------



## Heero (Jan 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ShinigamiItachi_ 




now i know this isn't the stock you asked for, but that was to hard to use sorry about that




@KPLC: about your picture i have been trying for the past few days to get it work, but i haven't gotten an outcome i like yet. Do want me to just a stock i have or would you rather choose one yourself?

@Drain: you picture doesn't work for me


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, if that doesn't work for you, by all means, choose the best stock you have. I'd just like the Chidori feel to it

Thx


----------



## Iruke (Jan 9, 2007)

ok then listen someone go to ask.com and leave it on webs then type in sasuke click on the picture of sasuke and on the the browser bar after you click on sasuke pic type in shadow the hedgehog and save the pic invert it and put it in the sig


----------



## -=Slick=- (Jan 11, 2007)

Text: Naruko(ice text)
Size: 350:150
Render: Hitsugaya(Bleach)
ice bg with is dragon if you could
same style with this MotorStorm Does Not Support 1080p


----------



## Iruke (Jan 11, 2007)

off topic i know but im on libery computer and i need hyuga to tell me his e- mail adress so i can send him my request 

P.S. forget the sonic request


----------



## Heero (Jan 12, 2007)

sound sword said:


> off topic i know but im on libery computer and i need hyuga to tell me his e- mail adress so i can send him my request
> 
> P.S. forget the sonic request


hmm just pm ill get the request done either way


----------



## Iruke (Jan 12, 2007)

ok here can you put these three pics in a sig go to planetrenders.net and go to search and type in these three bleach people

1. ichigo p.1 image 23

2. hitsugaya p.1 image 2

3.byakuya p.1 image 2


----------



## Heero (Jan 12, 2007)

> 1. ichigo p.1 image 23


i got the last 2 pictures, but since theres only 20 images per page it didn't make sense


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 12, 2007)

Omg thats Sick!

THX - Reps

And if ur not too busy, id like to make another request

*Stock:* 


*Colors: *Red and Black

*Size: *Same as the Other one

*Text: *"KPLC" 

If you are too busy and can't do it, its ok, my request can wait. Just let me know


----------



## abichan (Jan 12, 2007)

Text:abichan
Sizerigional size
Render:
(picture where naruto is sleeping/blinking slowly)
Please do this for me! Thank you! I will rep you for this!!!Pluss, i will give you full cred!


----------



## Heero (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh i live in Ottawa, Ontario. Yeah we just got a big snow storm today and i got the day off so thats why i'm doing the sigs. PM sent about photoshop


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, Awsome as Always! Thx Hyuuga_Brynsie!

~Repped and Cretided~


----------



## -=Slick=- (Jan 17, 2007)

wow thank very nice


----------



## Wings (Jan 20, 2007)

any new requests? =)


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

Can i get a Sannin Sig with my name on it, preferably with them wearing purple green and red. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks anyway!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 22, 2007)

You posted that in my thread, and i almost already got it done .


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

^oh ok thanks!


----------



## Guts (Jan 22, 2007)

Can someone make me a sig?
Stock:
Its the big guy, on the left.
Text: Chad
Colours: Whatever you choose.
Size: I have no idea, whatever you choose.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2007)

*Signature & Avy Request For Hyuga_Byrnsie Or Wings(Whoever Sees It First) *

*Signature.*

Stock:

Text: Captain Zeinimac
Colour: Whatever fits best.
Style: a kind of soft style on the sig.
Size: 350x115

*Avy.*

Stock:

Text: None
Colour: Like Signature.
Style: Like Signature.
Size: 100x100


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like sig with these two in it
Size:300x150
Stock:
Link removed
Link removed
Style: A romantic one
Text: I want to hold you close and look into your eyes
then our fears will vanish


----------



## Heero (Jan 23, 2007)

*Guts - *This turned out very nice


*Drain - *I really like how this turned out


*Angelic Ninja- *Sorry but i had to change your naruto stock to something different cause of all the stuff over the image


----------



## Guts (Jan 23, 2007)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Guts - *This turned out very nice
> 
> Thanks alot its perfect, credit and rep when i get off my ban.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 23, 2007)

Perfect, rep and credited


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2007)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Drain - *I really like how this turned out



ahh just how i wanted it  btw can i use on other forums too ?


----------



## Heero (Jan 23, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> ahh just how i wanted it  btw can i use on other forums too ?


sure go right ahead*Anncounement
*Since i have got a new style now, you are able to choose from which style you want your sig done as.
*Smudge


CD4 Flow



Brushing


*Now if you don't choose a style ill do it for ya(probably be smudge since i like doing it so much
​


----------



## Wings (Jan 25, 2007)

byrn , ur sig is way to broad... shorten it please and wow nice styles =)


----------



## Heero (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Iruke (Jan 25, 2007)

can you ad the thic curved eedges thing


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 28, 2007)

hey wings... do u still do seals?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2007)

*Signature Request For Hyuga_Byrnsie*

Stock:

Text: Drain
Colour: Whatever fits best.
Style: CD4 Flow
Size: 350x115


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Jan 29, 2007)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> *Spoiler*: _ShinigamiItachi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sankyuuuuuuuuuu you rock at making sigs


----------



## Heero (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2007)

Thaaank Youuu! love it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey, I was interested in making sigs for this thread.
I cannot work now, but when I can I will be here.
I make non-animated sigs and avatars.
For an example please look at my own or the set I posted at the bottom.
So, I'll wait for an approval or request before I get started.



*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









~Mycaelis


----------



## Heero (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey there Mycaelis, this shop as been pretty slow these days. Although i would love the help for when it gets busy, you will have to wait till wings says yes or no because it is his thread.


----------



## Wings (Feb 2, 2007)

u can b stand in for me ... for sigs and ava's but f they say ive to make it ill just do i suck tho they prolly choose u or Heero  

~Greetz Wings


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Wings said:


> u can b stand in for me ... for sigs and ava's but f they say ive to make it ill just do i suck tho they prolly choose u or Heero
> 
> ~Greetz Wings



Oh, don't downgrade yourself.
I've looked through your work and you are very good.

So, mind if I start now?


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 2, 2007)

He Wings, you are awsome at sig making, dont be hate'n on urself. Some advice Mycaelis is to make the BG a little more interesting. I like the Avvy, because it's condensed, but with the sig, there's too much space. I know because I use the same method as you, making a BG and putting on a render, no real other techniques for blending...., although I havn't seen your other work, so this is strictly off of this peice. Look at theis tut: 
It helped me alot, but im still just ok....


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice KPLC, I'll check out that tutorial in a sec 
I did a few more in the last hour or so.
They're all rather similar to eachother, but remember I started sig making a couple days ago xD


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 2, 2007)

Links messed up....put it as an image, not a url.
And I didn't know you started a few days ago...you are deoin better than I was a few days in.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Links messed up....put it as an image, not a url.
> And I didn't know you started a few days ago...you are deoin better than I was a few days in.



Fixed it 
And thanks, it's good to know I have potential 
I know I haven't even scratched the surface as far as PS skills yet.
But I will soon enough


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 2, 2007)

Yup. I use GIMP. Similar to PS, but more difficult to use, and not as many features. Good luck in your sigmaking journey!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Yup. I use GIMP. Similar to PS, but more difficult to use, and not as many features. Good luck in your sigmaking journey!



Thanks so much 
I'm hoping making sigs will lead to even more graphics work.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 2, 2007)

Heero said:


> Hey there Mycaelis, this shop as been pretty slow these days. Although i would love the help for when it gets busy, you will have to wait till wings says yes or no because it is his thread.



Now that I got approval, I'll spend some good time here.
If I'm not on this thread, just PM me if you need some help and I'll get here.


----------



## Iruke (Feb 3, 2007)

Iruke said:


> can you ad the thic curved eedges thing



hello heero i asked you this a long time plz do it oh and i have 2 more sig request coming and id like you to do them plz and thx


----------



## Heero (Feb 3, 2007)

Iruke said:


> hello heero i asked you this a long time plz do it oh and i have 2 more sig request coming and id like you to do them plz and thx


oops sorry i must of missed that, and ill be happy to do those sigs


----------



## Iruke (Feb 5, 2007)

can you make 2 more for me and plz make it thin not to be picky here are the images 

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

these are only three for one sig

text: true power has taken three forms


----------



## Heero (Feb 5, 2007)

Iruke said:


> can you make 2 more for me and plz make it thin not to be picky


who or what images do u want in it?


----------



## Spectrolite (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there anyone that can do an avatar similar to the seal avatar at the beginning of the thread? Using the Sharingan as the outside of the avatar, and Sasuke inside the sharingan. I have the images below.



Guitar Hero Coming to Nintendo Wii

Be creative!

Thanks very much! =)


----------



## Heero (Feb 9, 2007)

so something like this?
1v


2v


----------



## Iruke (Feb 9, 2007)

Heero said:


> who or what images do u want in it?



those three and i have 3 more images coming for the second one


----------



## Spectrolite (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there anyway you can make it exactly 10k in size? And possibly trim 5 pixels off the edge? I need 120x120. If you do that, you'll be the best.


----------



## Heero (Feb 10, 2007)

ye ask and ye shall receive:

although i only got it down to 10.3kbs


----------



## Spectrolite (Feb 11, 2007)

That's awesome, thank you Heero. =P


----------



## balmung29 (Feb 11, 2007)

Text:  Sengoku Kiyosumi
Don't Turn your Back
Face The Rays of Light
Size: 400 * 100
Render:


----------



## Heero (Feb 11, 2007)

@Balmung29: your link doesn't work


----------



## balmung29 (Feb 11, 2007)

ok there we go I know I tested it and had to change it a bit.


----------



## Wings (Feb 12, 2007)

Hyuuga , good news .. im bk fillers end  ill b active again like shyt , anyway lets make some new rules in to this thread... PM me =)



FILLERS END OLÉ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heero (Feb 12, 2007)

next up Iruke


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sig Request.*

Size: 350x100
Text: Nice Blade (and Drain Somewhere)
Colour: Ice Blue
Stock:


----------



## Wings (Feb 13, 2007)

^
Ima do this one  as start of a new wings

its not so good , my first sig in many months :$ sorry if it isnt good enuf


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2007)

Ehh sorry i dont like that one :/ the stock is kinda wide and its bot exactly what i was thinking :/ could you take another try on it ? or mayby Heero


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 13, 2007)

Could someone take my current sig/avy and make it more colourful? (rainbow coloured would be nice) I also want the Razor Ramon Text a bit larger and in front of HG. You can change the text/style if you want.


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Could someone take my current sig/avy and make it more colourful? (rainbow coloured would be nice) I also want the Razor Ramon Text a bit larger and in front of HG. You can change the text/style if you want.


i should be able to do this, it may take some time though cause its kinda hard but ill get it done


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahh Thank You


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> i should be able to do this, it may take some time though cause its kinda hard but ill get it done


Thank you!! Take your time, it's no rush


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi! I'm here to make a request for an avy+sig set and could Heero do it for me please? Thank you!

*Avy Request*
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Text: Abyss of Dreams
Extras: I want a colored border (not too thick, 2px is fine) and rounded edges please, and please no summer colors, stick with the cool colors and white or grays

*Sig Request*
Stock: Same as avy
Size: 375x100
Text: Abyss of Dreams
Extras: I want it to match the avy please  

If you want to take out some things from my Extras than go ahead if you think it would look better, I will totally rep and cred when finished, thank you once again in advance.


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! Congrats guys on being stickied!

And thanks Heero! I'd rep u back, but it says I have to spread some rep around befor I give it to you again


----------



## Misa (Feb 13, 2007)

Banner Request for heero
Stock:(choulders  and up)
size: small but not too small ^^ 

like height:100 width 165 
text: Uquihime Fc
colors: w/e preferably orange and blue 

(not too dark)

Please and thank you~


----------



## Taizi124 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would like to make an ava+sig request

Ava Request
Stock:  2
Size: 150x150
Text: Urahara Kaitou
Style: Any. If you could, please put the 2nd stock in the backround

Sig Request
Stock: Same as above
Size: 400x200
Text: Urahara Kaitou (somewhere), The Owner of the Urahara Store (somewhere else)
Style:same as above


----------



## Wings (Feb 14, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Wow! Congrats guys on being stickied!
> 
> And thanks Heero! I'd rep u back, but it says I have to spread some rep around befor I give it to you again



weve been stickied already , mura thought we were inaktive so made it unsticky ._.  


Requests will b done soon


----------



## Sands (Feb 14, 2007)

ava/sig request
colours: preferably red or blue
size: default
text: Wallcrawler
style: any you choose



thnx ahead of time


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Abyss Of Dreams_ 




I dunno why but your avatar gave me some troubles if u want it redone ill be happy to do it







*Spoiler*: _Uquihime FC_ 




to bright?


----------



## Wings (Feb 14, 2007)

Ill do

-Misa
-Taizi
-Sands

*Spoiler*: __ 









=) l8r edit post


----------



## Sands (Feb 14, 2007)

omfg!!!!!
that's amazing wings 

*reps and cred for you*


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 14, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Abyss Of Dreams_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not too troubling than could you redo it please? Thank you, also to keep in note to make the avy look exactly the same style as the sig and could you add a bit more color please, thank you, and if this makes it easier, you can put Gin on the avy instead of Abyss of Dreams. Thank you, going to rep you now  still an awesome job though


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 14, 2007)

Can somebody make a sig with the sakon part like one sig is with all the sakon pics on the right hand side.  The other sig uis with all the pics iof kiba in the kleft hand side.  Two complete different sigs.  The pics must be from the big pic i show you.  And on each sig please put my name on it


Ok what I'm saying is on one sig put half where it says kiba and akamaru vs sakon and ukon put the half of sakons face picture in the middle with the picture with Sakon having the horn thing.  On the backround put the picture with sakon and ukon with the metal arm thing.  

On the Kiba put the half of Kiba's face with the one with Kiba kinda bleeding in the middle.  On the backround put the two headed wolf thing with the words SOUTOUROU!  Put my name on each sig.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys. I have a sig request. Hoping you can take it? 

Text: Procyon
Size: Whatever works
Render:


----------



## Misa (Feb 14, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Abyss Of Dreams_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome thank you


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright completely revamped and remade

*Spoiler*: _Abyss of Dreams_ 









> Hey guys. I have a sig request. Hoping you can take it?
> 
> Text: Procyon
> Size: Whatever works
> Render:


I got this one

@slayer: your image doesn't work


----------



## chubby (Feb 15, 2007)

I had this requset up in the other stickied request thread, but they were pretty busy so I cancelled it in the hopes that you guys are less busy.

Hope its not too much work, but I just want a thin border like the one on my current avy and sig on all these pics.


*Spoiler*: _avys_ 














*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 




I was also wondering if there's anyway you can make another version of these with the quote "A lost soul searching for a place in this world."




another one

last one


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 15, 2007)

Heero said:


> @slayer: your image doesn't work



Why is that?  Cant u cut the renders ffrom it? O i think i know why.  Its from a putfile place.  U want link?
Puberty: Part 5


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2007)

Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ said:


> Why is that?  Cant u cut the renders ffrom it? O i think i know why.  Its from a putfile place.  U want link?
> site


um it still doesn't work, try imageshack

So next up more me Razor, Chuuby and Procyon


----------



## chubby (Feb 15, 2007)

Heero said:


> um it still doesn't work, try imageshack


I was bored, so I found the image and uploaded it for him.



And do sigs not have to be turned off anymore?


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks chubby.  I thank u really much Rep


----------



## Wings (Feb 15, 2007)

chubby said:


> I had this requset up in the other stickied request thread, but they were pretty busy so I cancelled it in the hopes that you guys are less busy.
> 
> Hope its not too much work, but I just want a thin border like the one on my current avy and sig on all these pics.
> 
> ...



im at school right now but if im home ill definitly do this =) its eaaaaasy xD


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 15, 2007)

Signature
Text: Immune
Colour: Any
Pic:


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2007)

@razor: Wings is now doing your request


----------



## Wings (Feb 15, 2007)

There u go razer ramon 3 versions xD


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 15, 2007)

Um may i ask if u can make the sig a littler faster?  I dont wanna be rude but i really want it.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 15, 2007)

Wings said:


> There u go razer ramon 3 versions xD



Not really what I had in mind, sorry...

I guess I'll just sick to my current one for now.


----------



## Thrift (Feb 15, 2007)

*Thrift's Request*
Picture:KH2 Final Mix
Color: No color
Size: As it is
text: Thrift. Also, make Thrift in the corner faded into the pic, in size 6.

If you could just take out the top backround where Sora and his peeps are. and leave the backround where Organaization XIII is. Thanks in advance to whoever is making my request!

I will rep.


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2007)

Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ said:


> Um may i ask if u can make the sig a littler faster?  I dont wanna be rude but i really want it.


It will be ready when its ready, just wait.



Thrift said:


> *Thrift's Request*
> Picture:KH2 Final Mix
> Color: No color
> Size: As it is
> ...


I got this Wings, so i understand the request do u just want the top background to be transparent? or do u wish for me to make one?


----------



## Thrift (Feb 15, 2007)

YEah the first one you know how there is two backrounds, Twighlight town is where sora and his friends take that one out, not the bottome where all the guys in black are, so its transparent like the sig I have now


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 15, 2007)

Heero said:


> Alright completely revamped and remade
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Abyss of Dreams_
> 
> ...


Thank oh so very much! I liked the previous sig, but I sound like a pain so it's okay even though you spelt Abyss wrong on the sig you remade for me, I think I'll just stick with your first set, sorry! Thank you so much, Heero, you're awesome (sorry to waste your time  )


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2007)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Thank oh so very much! I liked the previous sig, but I sound like a pain so it's okay even though you spelt Abyss wrong on the sig you remade for me, I think I'll just stick with your first set, sorry! Thank you so much, Heero, you're awesome (sorry to waste your time  )


oh its not a big deal ill do the other Avatar to and ill fix the mistake on the other set, consider it a freebie


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 15, 2007)

request, could someone add a rounded border to the first image and resize the 2nd image to 150 x 150 with once again a border.





thanks.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 15, 2007)

ava and sig request 

stock - 

ava 
size - 125/125 - 150/150
background - whatever u think looks nice
text - none

sig
size - normal
background - same as ava's
text - basye

thank u


----------



## Wings (Feb 16, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> request, could someone add a rounded border to the first image and resize the 2nd image to 150 x 150 with once again a border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill do =) ......


*Spoiler*: _All Requested Borders_


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 16, 2007)

A Sig Please
Pic:Vegeta admits Scrooge is stronger than him
Text: Immune
Colour: Any
Thanks!


----------



## Wings (Feb 16, 2007)

Your pic does not work :s

_____________________________________________




Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ said:


> Um may i ask if u can make the sig a littler faster?  I dont wanna be rude but i really want it.



the pic u send us... cotnains like 5 pics

1. What ones to do?
2. THEYRE BLENDED OMG WTF!
3. this is so hard , give us some time =S
4. give us better image PLEASEEEE


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chubby_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Abyss of Dreams_ 






 


Ill do *bayse*

@*Shadow wisp* - You will have you wait 3 days for your request, since u got a sig done. repost it then


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry heres the link: And an old pic, just because


----------



## RLTTJM (Feb 16, 2007)

*The Biggest Request Ever LOL*

Avatar:
Img:
Text:RockLee=Pwns
   Ive Done Enough Thinking It's Time 
Size:150x150
2 Verison's Please i just want The Other Version To Say 
RLTTJM
 Ive Done Enough Thinking It's Time         

Signature:
Img:
Text:RLTTJM
Size:375x500

Banner:
Image:
Text:The True Taijutsu Master
Size:100x200

Logo:
Image1:
Text:The True Master And Apprentice
Image2:
Size:400x300


Gif:
Linkart IV
Time:0:30-0:48
Size:250x250

Gif2:
Linkart IV
Time:1:19-1:40
Size:250x250

Gif3:
Linkart IV
Time:2:15-2:37
Size:250x250

I Hope You Can Do THIS PLEASE And It's A Lil Harsh I Know But Please Try 
|: ()oc:  <monkey Power
And Do You Have a Wc3 Account Wings?


----------



## Wings (Feb 16, 2007)

read rules , tyvm


----------



## Thrift (Feb 16, 2007)

Yess thankyou exactly how I wanted it


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 16, 2007)

will mine be done or not?
cheers


----------



## Iruke (Feb 16, 2007)

Heero i have a request change put these six in one sig and the other three in another

                                      images for sig one

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

text: alot has changed

size: thin with curved edges


P.S. i want the past three to bee on the left side of the sig and the future on the right

                                  images for sig two


1. 

2. 

3. 

text: warriors of destiny

size: thin with curved edges

plz and thx


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi! I would like a gif

*Link*:Link removed
*Time*: 2:05 - 2:23
*Size*: 125x125

thanks


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> will mine be done or not?
> cheers


yes it will be you next in my line up.

@Iruke: your first sig is impossible to all 6 images in it without it look terrible.
I will do the second sig however

Lazlow:


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey.  I got an gif request but i want it to be my avi so pls make it avi size 

Size:125x125
Text: Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ in a bloody way color red
Link to video: Link removed
time:  2:05 to where the episode ends not when the credit and all go just till Sasuke says something after squishing kyuubi  which is i beleive 8:31


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, thanks a lot


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2007)

@slayer: there is no way i can make a gif of that size it would be well over 10MBs. 6 mins is way to long. The longest gif i can make without going over the forums limits of size is probably 25 seconds


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 16, 2007)

Also if this could be done thank you! I'd really appreciate it (Ill add extra rep points)
Size:125x125
Text: Immune
Link to video: Link removed
time: 0:30 seconds

Thank you!


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> @slayer: there is no way i can make a gif of that size it would be well over 10MBs. 6 mins is way to long. The longest gif i can make without going over the forums limits of size is probably 25 seconds



Damn i was going to ask if u can make it as a sig but rules say gatta be after 3 day only 2.  Cant u make any aceptions?  If not can u make a avatar with the same link where after Sasuke squeezes Kyuubi he says something.  Can u make an avi with that Il repost the info.  Or can u make an avi that is 2 min and 23 sec long with 125x125?  If not pissible then ill repost info..

Sig/Avi:avi
Text: my name in bloody red
Time: 8:27 to 8:31
LinkLink removed


----------



## chubby (Feb 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chubby_


Nice job, rep coming your way!


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2007)

Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ said:


> Sig/Avi:avi
> Text: my name in bloody red
> Time: 8:27 to 8:31
> LinkLink removed


now this i can do
Edit:


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 16, 2007)

Tell me if u can do an avi that bnout 1 min and 30 sec


----------



## Heero (Feb 17, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Tell me if u can do an avi that bnout 1 min and 30 sec


nope way to long avatars can only be around 12 seconds if your not a senoir member


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 17, 2007)

Not the way i expected it.  Can u make it as big as my current avi?  And make  take my name off.  Actually Can u kinda mix some things?  Like First from 5:11 to 5:53 and then the part where sasuke talks, 7:22 to 8:31  can u just do it Ill ask Harlita about it pls.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 17, 2007)

Sig request for anyone

*Stock:*
*Size:* 430x130

Thanks


----------



## Wings (Feb 17, 2007)

put the pictures in spoilers please ,ty


----------



## sbaleno (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi I was wondering if you could make me a signature/avatar, if not both than just a signature would be appreciated.
Size:About the size of Lazlows above
Text: (Just in Signature and in any arrangement)Drama! Love! Tragedy! Secrets!  
Picture(s):
*Spoiler*: __ 









If its possible could you only have Kakashi in them? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Iruke (Feb 17, 2007)

Iruke said:


> Heero i have a request change put these six in one sig and the other three in another
> 
> images for sig one
> 
> ...





come on heero i just requested this can you do it plz and thx


----------



## Heero (Feb 17, 2007)

Iruke said:


> come on heero i just requested this can you do it plz and thx


it will be ready when its ready


----------



## Wings (Feb 17, 2007)

so i got this thing i noticed

Why is everyone so unpatient last few days :s

Be more patient , ur request is done when its done , if we got to much time itll be done in like 5-15 mins , if not ull mayB have to wait 1 day.


I do
-sbaleno
-Lazlow


----------



## RLTTJM (Feb 18, 2007)

Wings said:


> read rules , tyvm



Hey The Rules Didn't Say I Couldn't Post This Request (Btw U DOn't Have Any Rules For Gifs)


----------



## Heero (Feb 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _basye_ 










*Spoiler*: _Shadow wisp_ 








so i have shadow wisps and RLTTJM Gifs and Iruke's sig to do, did i miss anybody?


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 18, 2007)

YEs.  Me  my sakon and ukon sig with the kiba one


----------



## Heero (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright slayer your on my list now

Shadow Wisp:


----------



## Wings (Feb 18, 2007)

RLTTJM said:


> Avatar:
> Img:
> Text:RockLee=Pwns
> Ive Done Enough Thinking It's Time
> ...





How about the 1 gif a ... day ? how much u got ? Let me count gif1 gif 2 gif 3 , IS THAT 3? DO I SMELL 3 GIFS? Yeaaaaaaaah , so dont say me there arent any rules for gif


----------



## Wings (Feb 18, 2007)

I take break for 12 hours ... didnt do anytin else this day  :s


----------



## sbaleno (Feb 18, 2007)

yay thanks Wings much appreciated +rep : )


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## Close (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you please make me a sig ?
Text: Close
Size: 500x130
Render:      *Real Render:* 
or 
You can just use torso and up if you want.


----------



## Iruke (Feb 18, 2007)

Heero said:


> it will be ready when its ready



ok i didnt think you heird me


----------



## Wings (Feb 19, 2007)

then just pm instead of spamming the thread full of HOW ABOUT MINE? 



Done =)

New style added


----------



## Close (Feb 19, 2007)

Dude thanks way much +REP DEFINATELY !


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

Ah i see you finally got into vectors Wings, trying use a gradient for the background gives it a better flow

here my quick attempt at a vector sig


----------



## Close (Feb 19, 2007)

Wings, I edited you siggy, and made an avvy, is it okay with you?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 19, 2007)

You guys are really great. 

These are both stock that I ripped, myself, from the fansub.  So, sorry if the quality proves difficult to work with.

This is my second gif. I've ever done...


Can you put "The X box 360" across the top for only the first 0.5 sec. when the big hole in the ground appears...
Then put "Invincible" across the bottom for the last 1.5 seconds after he stands up.
It would be nice if they faded in and/or out..




Also, can you make me a sig out of this stock?


Size: 400 x 120
Colors: Artist's vision
Text: The X box 360

Thanx


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

Ill take Xbox's request, its simple enough shouldn't take long


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive been waiting for like a week now for my sig where is it  and my avi.  There is no time limit for gif avatars


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Ive been waiting for like a week now for my sig where is it  and my avi.  There is no time limit for gif avatars


did u ask a mod about the avatar?and the sig is almost is done having troubles with it


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 19, 2007)

I asked Harlita.  She said it cant go over size limits but no time limits


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> I asked Harlita.  She said it cant go over size limits but no time limits


thats the problem the longer the gif the bigger the size


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 19, 2007)

SIGNATURE:

Text: Evil ShadowX

Size: Default for a signature

Render: 

*please let me know if I need to change anything*

Thanks in advance


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 19, 2007)

Well can u first make my sig?


----------



## RLTTJM (Feb 20, 2007)

Wings said:


> How about the 1 gif a ... day ? how much u got ? Let me count gif1 gif 2 gif 3 , IS THAT 3? DO I SMELL 3 GIFS? Yeaaaaaaaah , so dont say me there arent any rules for gif



if u need to take time thats ok just as long as i get them


----------



## Guts (Feb 20, 2007)

Can u make me a sig and avatar please?
of anythin u want.


----------



## Wings (Feb 20, 2007)

RLTTJM said:


> if u need to take time thats ok just as long as i get them



rules are rules well make them in 12 days , k?? every 4 days u get 1 , choose what one u want first

And loveheart

Please look first post , we need THAT info 

Tyvm


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 20, 2007)

Heero said:


> Ill take Xbox's request, its simple enough shouldn't take long



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Wings (Feb 20, 2007)

Request EvilShadowX

Complete


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 20, 2007)

Wings said:


> Request EvilShadowX
> 
> Complete



Wow, that amazing. THANKS *reps*


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2007)

Slayer this is what i got from your request:


----------



## Dre (Feb 20, 2007)

Can some1 make a sig with this picture about the same size as the one as i have now that says "New York FC" With 718 on the right side of the picture? thanks in advance.


----------



## RLTTJM (Feb 20, 2007)

Wings said:


> rules are rules well make them in 12 days , k?? every 4 days u get 1 , choose what one u want first
> 
> And loveheart
> 
> ...



ok dokey


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Iruke (Feb 20, 2007)

heero are you still working on my naruto sig

p.s. wings can you do this plx and thx 

Link: 

time: 00:33 to 1:00

size: avy size


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, thanx Heero, you're my..... hero... (excuse the pun please)
Much rep. (darn, I've rep'd to much in 24 Hours?)
When I can rep again, I will edit this post to let you know that I have rep'd you.

I won't use the sig. until then, ok?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 20, 2007)

Post deleted by The X box 360


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2007)

lol at your pun Xbox, but i do youtube requests so i got don't it, don't worry about also i will have your gif done soon.

Oh and Iruke that one Naruto sig you asked for isn't really possible to do unless its rather large cause all the stocks mess up the sig.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 21, 2007)

Heero said:


> lol at your pun Xbox, but i do youtube requests so i got don't it, don't worry about also i will have your gif done soon.
> 
> Oh and Iruke that one Naruto sig you asked for isn't really possible to do unless its rather large cause all the stocks mess up the sig.




Oh crap, I already finished it.  Most people don't like to bother with ripping vids and converting vid files.  Sorry for the assumption.
I let him have yours, I'm sure it's way better and I could only shrink size down to 450k at 120x92 pixels.  I'm sure that's to big for his avy(if that's what he wants it for)
*EDIT*Sorry for treading on you guys' thread, I don't know any better

Thanks in advance for editing my gif.


----------



## Wings (Feb 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I don't think that they take youtube requests, but I can do this gif. for you, just be sure and leave me good rep.  if you use



1. U may not ask for rep.
2. This is Heero and MY Request shop , not yours. 
Go open your own.
3.GTFO if u do requests ....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wings said:


> 1. U may not ask for rep.
> 2. This is Heero and MY Request shop , not yours.
> Go open your own.
> 3.GTFO if u do requests ....



-Sorry, I don't do requests... I was just looking for an excuse to go and learn how to rip vids from youtube, sorry for misleading you
-I mistakenly confused your thread with the other "stickied" sig request thread... And so, thought that you did not do youtube requests, otherwise I would not have offered to do it
-I'm still a noob, I thought that if you did a sig or avy for some1 on this site, the thing to do was to remind them to "rep if you use", sorry

-My apologies, I'll "GTFO" and stay out  

*EDIT*:  Sorry Heero, you can hold to that avy if you'd like, I understand.  I'll finish "thanking" you for the sig as soon as I'm able


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2007)

*Signature & Avy Request For Wings*

*Signature*

Stock: 
Colour fits best
Text: Sasu-Chan
Size:350x115

*Avy*
Stock: same as sig
Colour: Same as sig
Text: Sasu-Chan
Size: 125x125


----------



## Iruke (Feb 21, 2007)

Heero said:


> lol at your pun Xbox, but i do youtube requests so i got don't it, don't worry about also i will have your gif done soon.
> 
> Oh and Iruke that one Naruto sig you asked for isn't really possible to do unless its rather large cause all the stocks mess up the sig.



oh ok ill have three more images for you  while i find the images can you try to bo my gif


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Iruke (Feb 21, 2007)

awsome it perfect sweet im...im its so lovely im brought to teairs  

oh bye the way why can i give you ant rep+

and here are the three images hold on


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2007)

> oh bye the way why can i give you ant rep+


u need 2 more posts to give out rep


----------



## Iruke (Feb 21, 2007)

hey man how do u get this animated avy for my well avy

here are the images

1. 

2. 

3. 

text: alot has changed 

size: thin with curved edges


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2007)

> hey man how do u get this animated avy for my well avy


that gif i made is way to large in size for an avatar, you would need to make it only 10-12 seconds long i believe


----------



## Iruke (Feb 21, 2007)

ok hold on

time: 1:26 to 1:32

P.S. hows the sig coming


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2007)

Iruke said:


> ok hold on
> 
> time: 1:26 to 1:32
> 
> P.S. hows the sig coming


alright thats just fine, i just started your sig it will be done tomorrow nice around 9.30-10pm eastern time...i gotta work till 9pm >.>


----------



## evo Force (Feb 22, 2007)

First time requesting something ever!!!!...

This one's for wings

Stock: the shino stock in your tag ( i can't find it anywhere. could you give me a link..thnx)
size : (Between 375 x 120 and 375 x 130)
Colorsheme: dark greyish...whatever works for you
Text: FayaBoi
Sub text : Hidden leaf

Thnx in advance!


----------



## Heero (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2007)

dude if u want new sigs all the time you REALLY should learn to use Photoshop yourself, like i did.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2007)

dude ... read the rules lol it says that you can only request a sig in 3 days and an ava in 2 days seal in 5 days sooo .. read the rules. also thanks for the ava and sig Wings  love it.


----------



## Roll (Feb 23, 2007)

Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pic:
Pic3

Could you pleas cut out the picture of the girl in the hat and make the background transparent?





Avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pic:
Pic3

Colors:None
Size:125x125
Text:None


----------



## Iruke (Feb 24, 2007)

Iruke said:


> can you do this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heero plz do this i didnt know if you saw it or not so you know


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok i know this isnt really my shop or anything but Iruke GOD! i mean comon! you requested it ysterday you reaaaallly expect him to be done with it ? and due IF u want so many sigs ... learn ps yourself


----------



## Wings (Feb 24, 2007)

btw neno u gave me SUPAH small stock


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah i know 

EDIT:Request canceled, made it myself.


----------



## Wings (Feb 24, 2007)

L8r , in 2 days


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Feb 24, 2007)

GIF please 

Linkage
and the times are 6:42 till 6:55
Size - As big as possible please


----------



## evo Force (Feb 24, 2007)

Thx...for the sig wing...i like the text!


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd like to change my request:

GIF please 

Linkage
and the times are 6:42 till 6:55
Size - As big as possible please


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2007)

Wings said:


> L8r , in 2 days



ill cancel that request anyways  seince i made one of my own.(in my sig)


----------



## Wings (Feb 24, 2007)

Uchiha-Balu said:


> I'd like to change my request:
> 
> GIF please
> 
> ...



Pro tripple post!


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, it said it wasn't posted so I pressed it again but two posts came up.

Please could an Admin delete one of those posts?


----------



## piers007 (Feb 25, 2007)

hi can i have,
SIG:
text:kakashi hatake
Size:same size as yours
can i like a a greyish backround


----------



## Wings (Feb 25, 2007)

Uchiha-Balu said:


> Sorry, it said it wasn't posted so I pressed it again but two posts came up.
> 
> Please could an Admin delete one of those posts?



Stop begging , u can delete urself

and piers007 THIS ISNT MSN U DUMBASS.... delete ur posts BOTH


----------



## Heero (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the choppyness the image was already cut out like that

Kage your next on my list, and if i missed anyone please re-post your request


----------



## piers007 (Feb 26, 2007)

alright wings i have


----------



## Roll (Feb 26, 2007)

Heero said:


> Sorry for the choppyness the image was already cut out like that
> 
> Kage your next on my list, and if i missed anyone please re-post your request



Thank you so much!


----------



## Wings (Feb 28, 2007)

piers007 said:


> alright wings i have



alright piers007 u dont have to say that... remember the MSN part?


----------



## Iruke (Feb 28, 2007)

Darky^Sonic said:


> dude if u want new sigs all the time you REALLY should learn to use Photoshop yourself, like i did.



i dont have photoshop


----------



## piers007 (Mar 1, 2007)

ok sorry..........


----------



## Iruke (Mar 1, 2007)

your old every day costomer is back and i have a request for a gif

link: 

time: 1:03 to 1:12

size: avy size


----------



## Heero (Mar 2, 2007)

Iruke


----------



## Iruke (Mar 3, 2007)

thx man its awsome ^_^ why did you guys change the rules


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2007)

Iruke said:


> thx man its awsome ^_^ why did you guys change the rules


we changed the rules so the thread could be alittle more organized and so we wouldn't get overflowed with requests from the same people.


----------



## Iruke (Mar 4, 2007)

oh ok just wanted to know


----------



## Iruke (Mar 7, 2007)

sryy i don't mean to spam but this is crazy its been way longer than 2 days or 3 days or what ever now then can i have this gif made

link: Download

time: 00:38 to 00:45

size: avy size 

plz and thx


----------



## Haruko (Mar 7, 2007)

It is not really crazy, they have lives outside doing your request you know (well most of them)

Also Heero I think your bandwidth has been exceeded.


----------



## Iruke (Mar 7, 2007)

mm..your right huh oki understand brook but still heero can you make the gif


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2007)

Iruke said:


> mm..your right huh oki understand brook but still heero can you make the gif


yeah sure



Brook said:


> It is not really crazy, they have lives outside doing your request you know (well most of them)
> 
> Also Heero I think your bandwidth has been exceeded.


i have a live yes, and people keep fucking using all my bandwidth i've had to make 3 different accounts damnit


----------



## Omega id (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont keep up with the Manga, but if you can find a better picture of Sasori than the one I provided, then please use that ^_^;

=====================
Requesting Ava+Sig set
=====================

Stock:
*ClickHere*

Character: Sasori (Second Form)

Avatar: 100x100
Signature: 400x100 or 400x125
Color Scheme: You decide... >.>
Text: Akasuna no Sasori


----------



## Heero (Mar 8, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:


> I dont keep up with the Manga, but if you can find a better picture of Sasori than the one I provided, then please use that ^_^;
> 
> =====================
> Requesting Ava+Sig set
> ...


ill take this request, since im so bored


----------



## Omega id (Mar 8, 2007)

Oi, whats that supposed to mean? >.> 

But thanks anyways. I appreciate it.


----------



## Heero (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Omega id (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks alot, Heero! *hug*  I think im going to go with the first sig.


----------



## Heero (Mar 9, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:


> Thanks alot, Heero! *hug*  I think im going to go with the first sig.


that quite alright, if you ever want a new one feel free to come back and request one


----------



## Iruke (Mar 9, 2007)

can make a request heres the stock







text: time to die

size: thin with curved edges


----------



## Heero (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry for the delay iruke it will only be one more day, i've beening busy as of late


----------



## Iruke (Mar 11, 2007)

oh its ok i can wait ^_^


----------



## Neko (Mar 11, 2007)

Avatar/Sig Request

Avy StocklickHere
Sig Stock: ClickHere

Avatar Size: 125x125
Text: HinaIchigo
Colors: Pink,Red, and any shades in between them.

Sig Size: 500x200
Text: HinaIchigo and (In a small text-->) NewBorn
Colors: Same as Avy

*Plz and thankyou if anyone decides to do it ^_^


----------



## Heero (Mar 12, 2007)

HinaIchigo u didn't hotlink your images. when ya fix that ill be happy to do it


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 12, 2007)

*WINGS*.........is it possible to make me a sig just like one that you have wit the "wings" that says _Kieren_?? I would need it for a project at school and I would really appreciate it if you would help me 

and ill use it for my sig as well =P


----------



## Neko (Mar 12, 2007)

Heero said:


> HinaIchigo u didn't hotlink your images. when ya fix that ill be happy to do it



HeHee oops:amazed sry
Avy Stock: 
Sig Stock: *Here*

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## Heero (Mar 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _HinaIchigo_


----------



## Neko (Mar 12, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _HinaIchigo_



*Exactly what i wanted!!!* thnx alot!
~Cred/Rep


----------



## Iruke (Mar 12, 2007)

thx its awsome ^_^


----------



## NecroAngel (Mar 12, 2007)

*Signature Request*

Stock: Link
Size: 400x100
Text: NecroAngel
Sub-text: Grim Jaw

Avatar to match. Thanks.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 12, 2007)

Avatar/Sig request

Signature
Stock: Link
Text: And before me, an angel appeared...
Sub-text: Toujou Aya
Size: 400x150
Color: pinkish, baby blueish, any of those cutesy colors

Avatar
Stock: same
Size: 2 sizes actually... 125x200 and 125x125, if that's possible? If not then just the 125x200 then.
Color: w/e, match the sig i guess.
Text: not really text, but can you add a little heart on the corner?

Extra: make the whole set cute and all ^.^

thanks in advance!


----------



## Hagen (Mar 13, 2007)

Can i request a banner here? Rep + cred. Thanks in advance
*Stock:*


Text: Kaguya Kimimaro FC 
Text color:your choice

This size would be good


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi can some1 make me a sig plz 
Stock: 
Size: what ever u think looks best
Color: try and match the colors of armor/sword
Text: Dark Phoenix  - if you *cant *make the sword fit in the sig or Dark Breaker - if u *can* make the sword fit in the sig
Thank You


----------



## Heero (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry for the delays everyone work was getting in the way, ill have them done by tomorrow


----------



## Heero (Mar 16, 2007)

GrimJaw




Toujou Aya




Kimimaro FC


----------



## Hagen (Mar 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> Kimimaro FC


Uh..Heero, this is not my banner, it's a toujou sig


----------



## Heero (Mar 16, 2007)

Locard said:


> Uh..Heero, this is not my banner, it's a toujou sig


oops i got alittle confused


----------



## Hagen (Mar 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> oops i got alittle confused


so you haven't made it yet?
ok, i'll wait.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Mar 16, 2007)

Avy / Siggy Request
Stock: 
Avatar: 
Size: 125 by 125 
Text: ~TFA~

Signature: 400 (width) by 120 (length) 
Size: 
Text: The One & Only TheFlameAlchemist
Subtext: Love for Anime Girls
Backrounds you can do whatever you want for it, just make it look nice and try to fit in the face, it's the face that I care about.


----------



## Omega id (Mar 18, 2007)

Oi oi oi! I'm back with another sig request 

This is why..



Requesting a Ava/Sig set.

AVATAR: 100x100
Signature: 400x100 or 400x125
Color scheme: Crimson
Text: Crimson Eyes

I appreciate it, last person did a good job on my sig too so im grateful and whatnot...


----------



## Heero (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry for the delays everyone, i have been working alot. Tomorrow ill have more down though


----------



## Hagen (Mar 18, 2007)

Heero said:


> Sorry for the delays everyone, i have been working alot. Tomorrow ill have more down though


Thanks.Great job Heero *reps*


----------



## Iruke (Mar 19, 2007)

can a make a request

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

text: poke squad alfa

subtext: the ultimate pokemon

size: thin with curved edges

just get as much of each pic in the sig as you can


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2007)

delays again, ill get them done as soon as possible


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2007)

ah damn double but anyways


----------



## Omega id (Mar 22, 2007)

Heero... are you a girl? Because I just wanna pounce on you and kiss you and hug you 

However... if your a guy you only get a hug and a THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

lol, j/k, I love your style, (that BG a vector? I LOVE VECTORS). *ahem* Thank you very much.


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)

Luna Diviner said:


> Heero... are you a girl? Because I just wanna pounce on you and kiss you and hug you
> 
> However... if your a guy you only get a hug and a THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
> 
> lol, j/k, I love your style, (that BG a vector? I LOVE VECTORS). *ahem* Thank you very much.


no im not a girl

and yes that is a vector, your welcome


----------



## Omega id (Mar 22, 2007)

The reason why I like it alot is because the style reminds me of a similar style that someone I knew on a diffrent forum used to use... look at my myspace, scrolldown on the about me to look at my favorite sigs (yours will be going up there soon )


----------



## Dre (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there any way to merge these three pictures together in the order of Sakura Tsunade Shizune? With all their faces in the avy?




*Spoiler*: __ 








Colors: what ever looks the best.

Size: as big as you can make it for a non senior members avy.


If it isnt too much trouble can you make a senior member one too for when i do get senior membership?


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Dre (Mar 22, 2007)

wow reps for you. thats exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Iruke (Mar 22, 2007)

Iruke said:


> can a make a request
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...




xD not to rush you heer but did you forget my request


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)

Iruke said:


> xD not to rush you heer but did you forget my request


nope i just did Cage of NYC's cause its really easy, check back tomorrow it will be done


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 22, 2007)

can you make me this image as a sign.


Text: zaraki_ken
Size: default


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Mar 22, 2007)

A sig and avvy request for Heero, if he wouldn't mind. :]

*AVVY*

Stock: x
Text: Dem [and could you add a heart somewhere near the text?]
Size: 150x150
Colors: Whatever looks best.

*SIG*


Stock: 
Text: Under The Sea
Size: Whatever looks best.
Colors: Whatever looks best. :3 [though I'd like it to match the avvy.]

Please, take your time. :]


----------



## Neko (Mar 24, 2007)

Avy/Sig Request-desu!

Avy
Stock ▲
text: Hinata
Size: 125x125
Color: What ever you think is best

Sig
Stock: ▼
Text: Hinata  Forever Peaceful
Size: 400x200
Color: Make it match the Avy

Onegaishimas!! TankYou to any who decided to do it


----------



## Heero (Mar 24, 2007)

Iruke said:


> xD not to rush you heer but did you forget my request





zaraki_ken said:


> can you make me this image as a sign.
> 
> 
> Text: zaraki_ken
> Size: default





Demmy said:


> A sig and avvy request for Heero, if he wouldn't mind. :]
> 
> *AVVY*
> 
> ...





HinaIchigo said:


> Avy/Sig Request-desu!
> 
> Avy
> Stock ▲
> ...



all will be done, in a few days stupid work


----------



## Kyuubi Kisame (Mar 24, 2007)

Text:Kyuubi Kisame's  beach
Size:whichever size looks good
Render: Blood Alone v01-02[m-s] Link removed
put hinata on the left and sakura on the right and the text in the middle


----------



## Heero (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## evo Force (Mar 25, 2007)

Heero...I think your sakura sig is cool man. The dimension..everything. -Just wanted to say that...keep up the good work!

Could you tell me where you got the stock?


----------



## Iruke (Mar 25, 2007)

omg its...its beautiful


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey there Heero i'm here at last. But there's a slight problem, i really do hope you don't only make "Naruto" siggies, in fact, I actually want a One Piece one, it should be quite simple for you as I just want this strip coloured.

*Link Removed*

I know it's gonna take quite a lot of work. By the way, It's Chapter 440 of One piece if you know a website with a better quality picture.
Please say you can help me  .  Thanks!


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, And if u need reference for the colours, i think you can refer them to my avvy  Or you can just be slightly more creative. Thanks!


----------



## Heero (Mar 27, 2007)

@InXanity: I do manga colorings so ur fine, also you image isn't showing up




*Spoiler*: _Dem_ 



Now dem i only added text cause i thought it would ruin the image, and for sig i just didn't have the time but ill get it done soon i promise




To all other request, i will get them done as soon as possible


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Mar 27, 2007)

Heero said:


> @InXanity: I do manga colorings so ur fine, also you image isn't showing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thank you~ Don't worry, you should take your time.


----------



## Iruke (Mar 27, 2007)

gif request

images: 

text: the exceled nins

size: avy size
plz and thx


----------



## X (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you sure it isn't showing up? Then i'll try re-uploading again. Or i think i'll just post a link.


----------



## X (Mar 27, 2007)

Here you go, i try reuploading it, it's weird that you can't see it though.

*Link Removed*


----------



## mike_punker (Mar 27, 2007)

sig request
Rendersfade this pic into the background plsss)

Text:MP
size:350x100


----------



## X (Mar 28, 2007)

Heero, please pm if the pic i uploaded cannot be seen k? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chrno (Mar 28, 2007)

are you fellahs still in business and do seals/signatures?


----------



## Heero (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrno said:


> are you fellahs still in business and do seals/signatures?


yeah we are for siggy's, not to sure about seals wings hasn't been around much, but ill talk to him to see if he still does em




*Spoiler*: _Hinata_ 




your siggy will done soon also


----------



## Neko (Mar 28, 2007)

Heero said:


> yeah we are for siggy's, not to sure about seals wings hasn't been around much, but ill talk to him to see if he still does em
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its awesome! And take your time


----------



## Heero (Mar 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _hinata_ 




I didn't really like the outcome, if you want it to be remade just pm me


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _hinata_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to its cool You did an awesome job. I sometimes dislike things i make but ppl like them so dont worry


----------



## UnholyTrinity (Mar 29, 2007)

If it isn't too much to ask, I'd like to request a Donnie Darko sig and avatar set.
here are the pics i'd like you to use:

Review 
Review

as for the rest...do whatever you think is nice. i hope i provided enough resources.


----------



## Heero (Mar 29, 2007)

Kyuubi Kisame said:


> Text:Kyuubi Kisame's  beach
> Size:whichever size looks good
> Render: Link removed Here it is.
> put hinata on the left and sakura on the right and the text in the middle





InXanity said:


> Hey there Heero i'm here at last. But there's a slight problem, i really do hope you don't only make "Naruto" siggies, in fact, I actually want a One Piece one, it should be quite simple for you as I just want this strip coloured.
> 
> *Link Removed*
> 
> ...





Iruke said:


> gif request
> 
> images:
> 
> ...





mike_punker said:


> sig request
> Renders:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





UnholyTrinity said:


> If it isn't too much to ask, I'd like to request a Donnie Darko sig and avatar set.
> here are the pics i'd like you to use:
> 
> 
> ...


these are next on my list


----------



## Iruke (Mar 29, 2007)

heero you forgot a few pics


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 29, 2007)

Can I please have this colored Heero?
I need it for a up coming sig/tag I'm making. Many thanks my friend.


----------



## pandaxl0 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi im requesting for a sig
Textandaxl0
Size:regular sig size
Render:entirely desireable. and entirely desireable. in the same sig

THANKS ALOT!


----------



## X (Mar 30, 2007)

YAY! I'm gonna be next  I tried colouring the manga myself, and it ended up like crap! -_-


----------



## Marke (Mar 30, 2007)

Avatar and Signature:
Text: Marke
Size: Avatar: 100x100 and sig 400x110

Render: I want a good picture of Karin in [naruto], im trying to find any colored, but still no luck, maybe you guy have a good one.

Please msg me with questions if anything is unclear by my request.

*edit* trying to find a better version of this picture.
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_Drama​_Picture​_01​_[880600C7].avi


----------



## Heero (Mar 30, 2007)

Marke said:


> Avatar and Signature:
> Text: Marke
> Size: Avatar: 100x100 and sig 400x110
> 
> ...


i have a full color'd version of that pic don't ya worry


----------



## Marke (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweet! was looking around some render pages havent found one yet. Great 

Btw, Like your signs, could you put her name like that and mine just so nobody steals, like on your hinata sign there, would be awsome 
Sorry about my changing my mind, but could you make the Avatar 150x150 instead, forgot this forum supported that big ones


----------



## Heero (Mar 30, 2007)

> Sweet! was looking around some render pages havent found one yet. Great
> 
> Btw, Like your signs, could you put her name like that and mine just so nobody steals, like on your hinata sign there, would be awsome


will do


----------



## Marke (Mar 30, 2007)

ye, well anyways thanks alot for taking time making me a sign and ava, ill hit the hay now, its 03.05 here


----------



## Roll (Mar 31, 2007)

sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock:TMI raw for chapter 67
Colors:Whatever looks nice.
Size:385x115
Text:Karin written in kanji if possible you don't have to you can just write it normal, but I'd perfer Kanji.




Ava:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock:TMI raw for chapter 67
Colors:Make it match with the sig
Size:125x125
Text:None


----------



## shadow_wisp (Mar 31, 2007)

Moving Avatar:
Video: Link removed
Start: 00:06
Info: Keep the scene at 00:06 with his hair waving in the air
Text: Small text saying Immune in the left corner

Cheers


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry but im kinda new to the whole sig thing, but i was wondering if u could make me one w/ silver surfer and green lantern in it. i really dont have any preference as to the layout. i trust your judgement  well thanx in advance!


----------



## X (Mar 31, 2007)

> sorry but im kinda new to the whole sig thing, but i was wondering if u could make me one w/ silver surfer and green lantern in it. i really dont have any preference as to the layout. i trust your judgement  well thanx in advance!



I think you need to provide your own pics.


----------



## Marke (Mar 31, 2007)

Heero, found another good picture of Karin, maybe you could make Sign of it. But then again your original picture may be better. But ive yet to see this Fanpic in any other Signs or Avas, so would be nice.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heero (Mar 31, 2007)

@InXanity: don't think i skipped you, im just taking my time with it

All request will be done as fast as possible​


----------



## mike_punker (Mar 31, 2007)

hey thanks man


----------



## Dre (Mar 31, 2007)

Can some1 make me a sig with these pictures?


*Spoiler*: __ 







\

Size: as big as possible
Text: the KAge of NYC

the order has to be Shizune, Tsunade, Sakura. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 31, 2007)

The Kage of NYC said:


> Can some1 make me a sig with these pictures?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haven't you request already in 2 different places?


----------



## X (Apr 1, 2007)

> @InXanity: don't think i skipped you, im just taking my time with it



Sure man! Take your time, i've been taking some manga colouring tutorials on the internet, and i know its not easy at all!


----------



## Heero (Apr 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Marke_ 












Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Can I please have this colored Heero?
> I need it for a up coming sig/tag I'm making. Many thanks my friend.





pandaxl0 said:


> Hi im requesting for a sig
> Textandaxl0
> Size:regular sig size
> Render:here and here in the same sig
> ...





Kino-chan said:


> sig:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





shadow_wisp said:


> Moving Avatar:
> Video: I beg to differ
> Start: 00:06
> Info: Keep the scene at 00:06 with his hair waving in the air
> ...


Next on my list



InXanity said:


> Sure man! Take your time, i've been taking some manga colouring tutorials on the internet, and i know its not easy at all!


yeah its a tough one


----------



## Marke (Apr 1, 2007)

Thx alot Heero!


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey heero! Wing! long time no see! lol u changed ur name!

Alrite with my greeting i bring a request for 2 gifs:

1.Movie avatar
Link:
Time: 8:51-8:58 (when the kakashi, sakura, naruto come out)
text: Itachifire

2. Movie avatar
Link:
Time 9:16-9:18 (when naruto counts his finger from 3,2,1 and fingers down)
text: Itachifire

If i can't make 2 request i would the first one done first

(gotta change the cred in my sig to Heero now...lol)


----------



## Omega id (Apr 2, 2007)

I was wondering if someone could make a small animated tag for me using the images from 0:52 to 0:59 seconds of this video as if making a small clip?

Gameplay Video #2

Probably around 300x100 dimensions with a border on it? If that doesn't do it maybe the size of my current avatar? I just wanna place it on my sig.

Donno if you guys do animations or not  just asking though.


----------



## UnholyTrinity (Apr 2, 2007)

Uhh, heero, I also asked for an avatar too, not just a sig. are you still making it or did you forget? because I would really like to have one...


----------



## Heero (Apr 2, 2007)

itachifire said:


> Hey heero! Wing! long time no see! lol u changed ur name!
> 
> Alrite with my greeting i bring a request for 2 gifs:
> 
> ...


2 is fine since gifs only take me about 2 mins to do



Omega id said:


> I was wondering if someone could make a small animated tag for me using the images from 0:52 to 0:59 seconds of this video as if making a small clip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we do animations so don't worry, well i do



UnholyTrinity said:


> Uhh, heero, I also asked for an avatar too, not just a sig. are you still making it or did you forget? because I would really like to have one...


i guess i forgot



*Spoiler*: _Keno-Chan_ 





seems karin is the forum fav thats two sigs of her since she made her apperance




as for the 2 manga colorings im doing they should be done soon only a day or two


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 2, 2007)

wow done in about 2 mins? how do u do that?? wOW


----------



## Neko (Apr 2, 2007)

Can i made a Sig request?

Stock: 
Text: *Hinata* A Hyuuga for every Holiday
Colors: Same as my current Avy/Sig


----------



## X (Apr 2, 2007)

WOOT! Only a day or two left!  I LOVE YOU HEERO!!


----------



## Heero (Apr 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Itachifire_ 




your other one will done soon it just needs a little adjustment





*
Next on my list to finish are the 2 manga colorings,pandaxl0,  and shadow_wisp*


----------



## Omega id (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done Heero. Just as expected of you! However 'm wondering why you couldn't add the other scenes (I thought 0:52-0:59 shows him pulling the trigger near the end)... was the thing too big?

Anyway, thanks, I'll use that too.


----------



## Iruke (Apr 3, 2007)

request herro

banner


text: love is powerful

sub-text: the cloud x tifa fc

size: banner size


----------



## Heero (Apr 3, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Well done Heero. Just as expected of you! However 'm wondering why you couldn't add the other scenes (I thought 0:52-0:59 shows him pulling the trigger near the end)... was the thing too big?
> 
> Anyway, thanks, I'll use that too.


oh sorry i thought that wasn't part of it because there was only 3 frames of it so i left it out but since i still had the PSD i fixed it


----------



## Omega id (Apr 3, 2007)

I already said this via PM but I'll say it again: Thanks


----------



## X (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh boy, at last i'm going to have a sig!


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Apr 3, 2007)

Sig:

pic - 

Use the part with Itachi at the very bottom.

size: normalish. whatever's best for you to use.
text 1: Ehm_Ess
text 2: It's In My Eyes


----------



## Heero (Apr 4, 2007)

ehM_S said:


> Sig:
> 
> pic -
> 
> ...


your link doesn't work


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm.. works for me. 

Meme

How bout now?


----------



## Heero (Apr 4, 2007)

ehM_S said:


> Hmm.. works for me.
> 
> here


try hosting it on imageshack or another imagehost that link doesn't work for me since its got an ip address in it(probably urs)

edit:
works fine now


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok good. Looking forward to it dude.


----------



## Heero (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry every everyone but requests will be delayed till friday since i got called in for 2 double shifts so please be pactience


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 4, 2007)

dam i was really hoping for the gifs but Heero, if u read this can u make 2 copies of each of my gifs? the first set same size as my avatar, the next set as big as ur avatar


----------



## X (Apr 5, 2007)

> Sorry every everyone but requests will be delayed till friday since i got called in for 2 double shifts so please be pactience



No worries man. I'll be waiting no matter what!


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 5, 2007)

dont worry.. we are very patient ppl... XP


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Indeed we are Patient ..


----------



## plox (Apr 6, 2007)

do u make avatars???


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 6, 2007)

we shall be paitent(dam work!), yes they make avatars


----------



## Heero (Apr 6, 2007)

plox said:


> do u make avatars???


yes we do, read the the first post and you will see what we make




*Spoiler*: _Itachifire_ 










The 2 manga colorings will be done over this weekend
*For the other requests you will have to wait till Monday the 9th, it is easter after all.*​


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks man, its great.


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2007)

> The 2 manga colorings will be done over this weekend



No problem Heero!  Happy Easter by the way!


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, Heero. I was wondering if you could make me another animated sig, but this time I'm asking for an avatar and sig set.

I was wondering if you could add random scenes of Death Note episode 25 and make me a sig of "L". I was wondering if you could make it like a tribute (showing sad parts like when hese standing in the rain or the part where he... well ya know, if you saw it that is).

Fun With Akatsuki 05 - Auditions

*Avatar*: 125x125
*Sig*: 300x100 (You can change the dimensions for the sig if you want I'm not sure if I want it as 300x100 like my current tag).
*Text*:
I got some idea's but I'm not sure... I wanna do something clever like, "*L*onely Lawliet"... or just put something simple like "Miserable" (w/o the quotes).

It'd be nice if it had a border too (like the one I have now).


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 8, 2007)

*Avatar Request! (Maybe Signature)​**​*​
*Link to Image* :  X 
Avatar : I just want the face. =) 100x100 T_T
Signature : If you want to do one. (If you do, I'd appreciate it. ^^) Uh, Any size I guess. But have most of her in the signature. =]
Details : Uh, Not much. I guess, Bright-ish? xD

Thanks in advance~ From and old friend. =o ~Shadowz.


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 9, 2007)

Request for an Avatar:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



http://buzznet-74.vo.llnwd.net/assets/users15/mistyamethyst1312/default/msg-116987003577.jpg




Size: Same as the one I have now ^^ or 100x100

Colors: I want the picutre to be the same, maybe spiff it up with blue, or a nice dark uchiha type color.

Thanks, I appreciate it. And the person who is doing it, I don't care who, could you send me a PM if possible when done? Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2007)

*Signature Request For Heero*

Stock: 
Size: Hmmm i think i want 350x100 but if not then try a 375x110
Colour&Style: That is all up too you.. just make it nice ^^
Text: Gohan
SubText: Ill Revenge My Dad!


----------



## Heero (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _X_ 




yes its finally done, i couldn't get the background color'd right so i left it the way it was(thats why it took so long)Oh and about his sword thing i didn't know the colors so i left it like that if you could tell me them or show a pic ill fix it up










Omega id said:


> Hey, Heero. I was wondering if you could make me another animated sig, but this time I'm asking for an avatar and sig set.
> 
> I was wondering if you could add random scenes of Death Note episode 25 and make me a sig of "L". I was wondering if you could make it like a tribute (showing sad parts like when hese standing in the rain or the part where he... well ya know, if you saw it that is).
> 
> ...





Catastrophic said:


> *Avatar Request! (Maybe Signature)​*
> *Link to Image* :  X
> Avatar : I just want the face. =) 100x100 T_T
> Signature : If you want to do one. (If you do, I'd appreciate it. ^^) Uh, Any size I guess. But have most of her in the signature. =]
> ...


what happened to ur post count didn't ya have like over a 1000? and ill make the sig since i owe ya one



ANBU Shishiza said:


> Request for an Avatar:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...





Broly said:


> *Signature Request For Heero*
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Hmmm i think i want 350x100 but if not then try a 375x110
> ...


*Next on my list


*


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot dude.


----------



## cut678 (Apr 9, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## cut678 (Apr 9, 2007)

wings lol ur elmo pic


----------



## Iruke (Apr 9, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet herro love the banner


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 9, 2007)

pandaxl0 said:


> Hi im requesting for a sig
> Textandaxl0
> Size:regular sig size
> Render:Link removed and Link removed in the same sig
> ...



eh..heero i thinku forgot about my sig request....


----------



## Heero (Apr 9, 2007)

pandaxl0 said:


> eh..heero i thinku forgot about my sig request....


oh sorry there mate ill put you at the top of my list


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks heero..im jus really want a sig XD


----------



## X (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks So much Heero!!! I'll try to fix the background and knife, i'll come back if I have difficulty doing it! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Omega id (Apr 9, 2007)

Eh, I'm confused by how you quoted my post, Heero.


----------



## Heero (Apr 9, 2007)

X said:


> Thanks So much Heero!!! I'll try to fix the background and knife, i'll come back if I have difficulty doing it! Thanks a bunch!


ok deal



Omega id said:


> Eh, I'm confused by how you quoted my post, Heero.


what ya mean?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 9, 2007)

Your last post, when you quote my post, you quoted some other guys post after that and then said something about 1000 posts so I donno who you were talking about.


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Your last post, when you quote my post, you quoted some other guys post after that and then said something about 1000 posts so I donno who you were talking about.


oh i just threw that in there don't worry about it, i did a few requests for him way back when i first started in the shop.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, You remember me. Your Wings? =) Yeah, I had 1000+ posts. =\ I wasn't a Senior Member for long. T_T I forgot my password. D: But I'm glad you remember, and Thanks for taking my request. ^^


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2007)

Catastrophic said:


> Ah, You remember me. Your Wings? =) Yeah, I had 1000+ posts. =\ I wasn't a Senior Member for long. T_T I forgot my password. D: But I'm glad you remember, and Thanks for taking my request. ^^


Na im not wings, Im Hyuga_Byrnsie i did do a few request for you if i remember correctly


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

If possible i would like a sig and avatar made from this:

Text: This guns for hire. 
Colours:Whatever
Size:You choose


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Catastrophic_


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought i was next on your list


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 10, 2007)

THANKS HEERO LOOKS AWESME!!


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2007)

Broly said:


> I thought i was next on your list


you and omega are on the top of next set, i forgot pandax's request so i did it first so don't worry you are next in line


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2007)

>=/ yeah yeah whatever ..


----------



## Iruke (Apr 10, 2007)

sig request:


*Spoiler*: _ Background images_ 










*Spoiler*: _ Front images_ 









Text: leave it in past to become something better

Sub-text: konohas best assassins

plz and thx


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 10, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Catastrophic_



Ahh, Thanks. =)


----------



## vernhunt (Apr 10, 2007)

*-- 1st Request --*​*Request Type:* Avatar
*Text:* No text
*Size:* 150x150 pixels
*Render:* 
*Details:* I'd like it if you could have this guy's face/head within the avatar.  I don't care what design you decide to go with, do whatever you believe looks good. I'd also like to get a version of the avatar with a simple white/blank background.
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​**-- 2nd Request --*​*Request Type:* Avatar
*Text:* Bacon
*Size:* As long as the height is 150 pixels I don't care what the width is.
*Render:* 
*Details:* I'd like it if you could have this guy's face/head within the avatar.  I don't care what design you decide to go with, do whatever you believe looks good.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol first off (even thought this AINT MY JOB OR POST ILL SAY IT!) you should collect more posts before requesting also you can't use 150x150 untill your Senior Member = 1000 Posts and 3000 Rep Points :0


----------



## vernhunt (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, I've seen this thread complete requests for users under 10 posts before.  Also, the requirements on the first post do not state that you need a minimum amount of posts to submit a request. =P

-vernhunt


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2007)

But still what are you gonna do with a 150x150 avy ? you cant use


----------



## vernhunt (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn't it obvious? I've requested it for use on another forum.
Please mind your own business.

-vernhunt


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 11, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Catastrophic_



Thanks! Rep your way.


----------



## Caile (Apr 11, 2007)

Catastrophic said:


> Ahh, Thanks. =)



Heeero, I got my old account back. You think you can make the Avatar 150x150, If it isn't any trouble. =|


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 12, 2007)

i want to request a moving avatar? like from a clip hope that is fine...
well heres link:
Beginning of the first ep on youtube.
time: 1:30-1:40 (like when the blue sparks burst in a circle)
size: one that is 48x48 and one normal one that i would put on forums

hope its fine to ask for it and for asking a lot...THANKS HEERO UR MY HEERO LOL


----------



## Caile (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. =) I'm going to bed , Goodnight Heeero, Keep up the good work. xD


----------



## Guts (Apr 12, 2007)

Heh guess mine got ignored or not workable.


----------



## Heero (Apr 12, 2007)

Loveheart♥ said:


> If possible i would like a sig and avatar made from this:
> 
> Text: This guns for hire.
> Colours:Whatever
> Size:You choose





Loveheart♥ said:


> Heh guess mine got ignored or not workable.


actually no thats why i did that post to see if i was missing anyone


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you done with the sig soon Heero  ?


----------



## Heero (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Evil ShadowX_ 









*Spoiler*: _Broly_ 









*Spoiler*: _omega id_


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 12, 2007)

^ Thanks for mine  *rep*


----------



## Iruke (Apr 12, 2007)

is mine next heero


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 12, 2007)

Where is my manga color paged??


----------



## Heero (Apr 12, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Where is my manga color paged??


its getting there, his tentacle things are rather hard to color


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 12, 2007)

Heero said:


> its getting there, his tentacle things are rather hard to color



oh ok, sorry about that. ^^;;


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heero said:


> lmao Pandaxl0 nice pun, but that is pretty long for an avatar i can make it a sig instead if ya like?





hmm would it be too long for a gif?? nd if it is i guess a sig is fine! thanks !!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahh thanks for the sig Heero  +Reps


----------



## Guts (Apr 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> actually no thats why i did that post to see if i was missing anyone


 Ahk cheers.


----------



## zaraki_ken (Apr 13, 2007)

I wanna request zaraki kenpachi sig.
text: zaraki_ken
size: 350x100
picture: picture of zaraki holding his sword
colour: black and white

thanks for your help...


----------



## Iruke (Apr 13, 2007)

Iruke said:


> is mine next heero



am i forgeten


----------



## Heero (Apr 13, 2007)

Iruke said:


> am i forgotten


nope your in the next set of ppl im doing


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 13, 2007)

pandaxl0 said:


> hmm would it be too long for a gif?? nd if it is i guess a sig is fine! thanks !!



u didnt answer me heero...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot Heero!


----------



## mike_punker (Apr 13, 2007)

Forum banner
Size:800x150
text:Koroshiya Forums
pics:
*Spoiler*: __ 








colors:black and blue


----------



## Heero (Apr 13, 2007)

pandaxl0 said:


> u didnt answer me heero...


oh sorry about that, your request is to long for a gif avatar but a gif sig would be fine ie something like Omega id sigs


----------



## zaraki_ken (Apr 13, 2007)

how about my request? do you accept it? take your time to do it... I'm not in rush.


----------



## Heero (Apr 14, 2007)

zaraki_ken said:


> how about my request? do you accept it? take your time to do it... I'm not in rush.


yeah ill do urs but there still others in front of ya, give me a few days


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2007)

*Signature Request For Whoever Wanna Do This!*

Stock: 
Text: Broly
Size: 350x100
Colour&Style: Use whatever you feel like ^^

                              Thanks&Rep For Whoever Does It!


----------



## Guts (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh and would you be able to add *Guts* to my request heero?


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 14, 2007)

Heero said:


> oh sorry about that, your request is to long for a gif avatar but a gif sig would be fine ie something like Omega id sigs



OKAY! dat would be nice! and thanks in advance :


----------



## Dre (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont know if you guys can do GIF sigs but here it goes



I just need these pictures to change every few seconds

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










If you can, in the 3rd picture dont show the bottom so the text cant be seen. I'll credit and rep you.


----------



## Heero (Apr 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _vernhunt_


----------



## Iruke (Apr 15, 2007)

thx heero the sig is great


----------



## Guts (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks heero.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2007)

You gonna do my request Heero or should i ask Wings to do it ?


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _vernhunt_



i looks AWESOME heero but is it troubling if i ask you to make it jus a lil longer.. till the blue spark circle appears... if its a big hassle den its cool thanks again heero you BOMB!


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2007)

pandaxl0 said:


> i looks AWESOME heero but is it troubling if i ask you to make it jus a lil longer.. till the blue spark circle appears... if its a big hassle den its cool thanks again heero you BOMB!


na its no problem, i thought thats what u wanted but i did it to the exact time just to be safe. oh and could u please upload it yourself it will use to much of my bandwith like this


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry its jus i tried to save it but it gets cut off can u tell me why its getting cut off.... my bad


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2007)

Broly said:


> You gonna do my request Heero or should i ask Wings to do it ?


yup ill do it



pandaxl0 said:


> sorry its jus i tried to save it but it gets cut off can u tell me why its getting cut off.... my bad


its not a big deal but thats weird its getting cut off, when i redo it ill upload to a different site myself and u can use that link then


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> yup ill do it



Thanks


----------



## Samahade (Apr 16, 2007)

When ever you get the time, could you make two signatures?

1) You know those 'Perciverence' posters or what not? The black posters that have a picture, then a word, followed by a cutsy saying underneath that connects the word and the picture? (If that explanation was as clear as mud, then here's a link for an example of what I'm talking about.) What I'd like is for the first one to be scene with Aizen on his throne from this picture. If you can, replace the text with, 'Bow down before my superiority, Bitch." Underneath the picture, have the word 'Arrogance' with the text 'Knowing you're better then everyone else and damn proud of it.'

2) The other is a banner that says 'Yaoi sucks!'. As for any background or humorous pictures to go with it, I'll leave that to you; surprise me


----------



## Iruke (Apr 16, 2007)

animated sig request


*Spoiler*: _ chobits/chii and freya images 1-5_ 















text: light and dark both are beautiful

size: thin with curved edges

i the sig  like this: light and darkness (swiching images) both are beautiful


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 16, 2007)

Heero said:


> its not a big deal but thats weird its getting cut off, when i redo it ill upload to a different site myself and u can use that link then



THANKS HEERO!!


----------



## Caile (Apr 16, 2007)

I think I can request again. :sweat

*Avatar and Signature Request!​*​​
Stock :  X
Avatar : 150x150 
Signature : I dont know. XD Fits both heads and maybe parts of the cloak? =O
Text on Avatar : My username. XD 
Text on Signature : Same. 
Details : Make it Dark and evil. >_> Muahahaha


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 16, 2007)

Sup heero long time no see
Request for sig/ava
Size dont care
Stock

Anythin alse needed i trust u to determine

Ava: Same thing cept size 125x125

Ps i want Sasuke to be showing the most.  On ava i only want sasuke.  O and pls let the lightning part show a little.


----------



## Heero (Apr 17, 2007)

Samahade said:


> When ever you get the time, could you make two signatures?
> 
> 1) You know those 'Perciverence' posters or what not? The black posters that have a picture, then a word, followed by a cutsy saying underneath that connects the word and the picture? (If that explanation was as clear as mud, then here's a link for an example of what I'm talking about.) What I'd like is for the first one to be scene with Aizen on his throne from this picture. If you can, replace the text with, 'Bow down before my superiority, Bitch." Underneath the picture, have the word 'Arrogance' with the text 'Knowing you're better then everyone else and damn proud of it.'
> 
> 2) The other is a banner that says 'Yaoi sucks!'. As for any background or humorous pictures to go with it, I'll leave that to you; surprise me


I can't save the image u wanted me to use, if you could either upload it or get me the chapter i would do it then




Iruke said:


> animated sig request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ chobits/chii and freya images 1-5_
> ...





¤phaZed¤ said:


> I think I can request again.
> 
> *Avatar and Signature Request!​*
> Stock :  X
> ...





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Sup heero long time no see
> Request for sig/ava
> Size dont care
> Stock
> ...



* Next on my list and to finish the manga coloring
*


----------



## Iruke (Apr 17, 2007)

herro you forgot some pics again


----------



## Heero (Apr 17, 2007)

Iruke said:


> herro you forgot some pics again


na i just had to take em out cause of the image limit


----------



## Iruke (Apr 17, 2007)

oh yeah the image limit  cant wait to see it  also i want the word dark not darkness


----------



## Seany (Apr 17, 2007)

Just a simple Avy please. No colours or anything, i would just like it sized up =P.

Stock: 

(if you can't do the top one ^ then try this one): 

Size: 150 x 150

thanks in advance


----------



## pandaxl0 (Apr 17, 2007)

Heero said:


>



THANKS HEERO and now it doesnt get cut off too!! lol THANKS AGAIN ITS AWESOME !! XD


----------



## Dre (Apr 17, 2007)

wow such a kick ass sig good looks Heero!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you Heero i love it


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 18, 2007)

simple manga coloruing of cs2 future sasuke


----------



## Heero (Apr 18, 2007)

itachifire said:


> simple manga coloruing of cs2 future sasuke


to save myself some time heres someone else color'd one


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 18, 2007)

is there some way u can render that for me? (turn BG white) and put "Itachifire" on the bottom in a wicked font? and still reps for u lol


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey heero can u change my stock to this one?

O and if u can can u add this pic if u can like next to sasuke kinda faded


O and pls put Team Sasuke


----------



## Suzumiya Liz (Apr 19, 2007)

hi!! i have a request please

Type: Sig
Stockocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_497​_DP030​_Hakutai​_Forest!​ _Minomucchi​_Evolution​_Tactics!![D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][AE61E1D2].avi

Text:Lizzete
Colors: does'nt matter! just don't make it too dark :]

thanks! and reps to whoever does it =D


----------



## Heero (Apr 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _phazed_ 









*Spoiler*: _Itachifire_ 




make sure to credit DD cause he did the coloring not me







Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey heero can u change my stock to this one?
> 
> O and if u can can u add this pic if u can like next to sasuke kinda faded
> 
> ...





Suzumiya Liz said:


> hi!! i have a request please
> 
> Type: Sig
> Stock:
> ...


*these 2 are next on my list and of course to get that manga coloring done*


----------



## Samahade (Apr 20, 2007)

Now THAT is just plain freakin' awesome.


----------



## Seany (Apr 20, 2007)

awesome, thanks alot Heero!


----------



## Caile (Apr 20, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _phazed_



=o Good job. xD But the Avatar seems very pixel-y.


----------



## Heero (Apr 20, 2007)

?phaZed? said:


> =o Good job. xD But the Avatar seems very pixel-y.


yeah it happens i can never get it to resize without doing that


----------



## Iruke (Apr 22, 2007)

wow love the sig herro


----------



## balmung29 (Apr 23, 2007)

Please and thank you
Text: Ichigo Kurosaki
Size: 250X300
Render: ( picture that has to be in the pic )
Naruto: Narutimate Accel
Otherlease get fird of the box thingy next to his head


----------



## Yung Deezy (Apr 24, 2007)

Render: 

Text: Guard!an

Sub-Text: "Crimson Guardian"

Color: red and black

Size: 400x90

Style: any at all

THANKS HEERO.


----------



## Psycho (Apr 24, 2007)

i want a sig featuring the buffalo man

here's a couple of stocks:

i want it writen jamiroquai please

and preferencially something with light colors, thanks, and sorry for the trouble


----------



## Iruke (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ sharingans request_ 



plz put both images in the sig 

sig 1​
image1 

 image2 

text: what i am and what i was are to different thing

size: thin with curved edges 

sig2​


text: life is a burden to me


size: thin with curved edges 





*Spoiler*: _ my request_ 





text: when the shadowes meet the light

size: thin with curved edges


----------



## Saurus (Apr 25, 2007)

*Request:
*
*Sig + Ava(150x150)*
Stock

Text: Saurus
Other than that feel free to do whatever u want else, even add text that you feel is right


----------



## Kyrou (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there i really like a sigie with lil sasuke i hope one of you can make me one arigatou xx Kyrou

Text: no text please
Size: 700 / 100
Render: 

background colour green maybe do what you like


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2007)

*Sorry for the delays everyone, since im done school now i have been working 12 hour days(im currently at work) when i get home today ill do some requests
*


----------



## Iruke (Apr 26, 2007)

ok heero ill be waiting


----------



## Saurus (Apr 27, 2007)

still waiting for mine ........................ euhh


----------



## Heero (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Sasuke_ 










jamiroquai said:


> i want a sig featuring the buffalo man
> 
> here's a couple of stocks:
> 
> ...





Iruke said:


> *Spoiler*: _ sharingans request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saurus said:


> *Request:
> *
> *Sig + Ava(150x150)*
> Stock
> ...





Kyrou said:


> Hi there i really like a sigie with lil sasuke i hope one of you can make me one arigatou xx Kyrou
> 
> Text: no text please
> Size: 700 / 100
> ...



these are next on my list


----------



## Suzumiya Liz (Apr 27, 2007)

o:

thanks!
reps goes to you! =D


----------



## Iruke (Apr 27, 2007)

heero i want a request change leave sharingans the same


*Spoiler*: _ my request_ 




*Spoiler*: _ front images_ 










*Spoiler*: _ background images_ 









text: we control the curse the curse does not control us

size: thin with curved edges




hope i wasn't to late with this request change


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 28, 2007)

Eh heero that wasnt what i meant
I want the sig to be a sig not rendered with the words Team Sasuke


----------



## Heero (Apr 28, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Eh heero that wasnt what i meant
> I want the sig to be a sig not rendered with the words Team Sasuke


oh sorry, its just i thought this was the best way to fit them all in there but since i have so few people requesting right now ill remake it for ya


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Lol I dont mind if they all dont fit as long as sasuke is shown kinda cleary with juugo


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Can I request a sig and avatar please?


Size: 350x160
Colours: Red and black.
Text: 'Victoria Ceras'

Avi size: 125x125
Text: no text


----------



## Psycho (Apr 30, 2007)

Heero said:


> these are next on my list



k man, i'll be waiting


----------



## mac_soldier (May 1, 2007)

hey heero you think you can hook my friend up with a sig with kiba stock thx heero i owe you one  ~ iruke

can you heero im new oh and can you give me a kiba gif three images in it plz and thx


----------



## Heero (May 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sharingan_ 




i changed the request a tad cause the other image wouldn't work








sorry for the delays, Iruke and Uchiha Sasuke's request are next follow'd by everyone


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 1, 2007)

*Sig Request*

Sig size: 400 x 100

Text: The Kyuubi Clan


*Spoiler*: _Stock_


----------



## Iruke (May 1, 2007)

mac_soldier said:


> hey heero you think you can hook my friend up with a sig with kiba stock thx heero i owe you one  ~ iruke
> 
> can you heero im new oh and can you give me a kiba gif three images in it plz and thx




*Spoiler*: _ sig_ 





text: doggy dont play

size: thin with curved edges





*Spoiler*: _ gif_ 









text: dog boy

size: my avy size




do me this favor herro thx


----------



## Heero (May 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Kyrou_ 




now i changed the size cause it was rather large for a sig, i hope ya don't mind


----------



## Saurus (May 2, 2007)

hey thx heero .... just a few touches on ur lovely sig:


could u keep the colour of the eyes of the original stock .... and maybe add a bit of that colour (of eyes) around the character ,.,, then put Saurus in a slightly better position different Font ...................

thx


----------



## Kyrou (May 3, 2007)

Thx Alot Heero its  just perfect no need to say more awsome job you did 

xxKyrou


----------



## Homura (May 3, 2007)

Request: Avatar and Sig

Stock: 

Ava Size: 125x125

Sig size: 400x100

Text on Ava: K. Rukia

Text on Sig: Kuchiki Rukia, "We stand in awe before that which cannot be seen."


----------



## Iruke (May 3, 2007)

Iruke said:


> *Spoiler*: _ sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hows mac_soldiers request coming along heero


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 3, 2007)

Text:Youth flowing from all directions (My name, also)
Sizeefault
Color:Green
Render: Naruto Reportage Part 3


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 3, 2007)

Sig request.

You decide everything.

Tatanka


----------



## pandaxl0 (May 3, 2007)

im bak w/ another request! lol but this time is eh..an avatar...so heres link

Link removed
time: 0:00-0:01 ( its the part when ichigo is holding the red "cero"?) ye i hope u know wt im talkin about... lol thanks!!!

[edit] i jus thought of it.. lol it would be nice if u can make it hte size of aim icon? that would be really great..thanks again HEERO!!


----------



## Caile (May 3, 2007)

Another request for you Heeero. <3

Stock:  Hao >]
Avatar Size : 150x150
Signature Size : Enough to fit whatever works with you. 
Text on Avatar : My username please.
Text on Signature : The Past ....
Style : Could you make it like it seems that It's old and forgotten? ;D (maybe like a BLack and white effect.) xD

Thanks So much Heero. 

Credits to Mayuki for the drawing. <3


----------



## DarkFire (May 4, 2007)

Heero my man can u make a sig of this:

Text: DarkFire the Surge (under it Holocaust Elite in Italics)
Size: same as the ones before (normal size)

alrite rep and cred as usual


----------



## Omega id (May 4, 2007)

I hope you haven't gotten tired of this, Heero 

I appreciate your efforts, however. I've come to make another request.

Animated Signature/Tag
Theme: Bleach 124 [Hollow Ichigo]
Dimensions: 300x100 (or 288x119, somewhere around there)
Text: The King

Use a random Bleach 124 scene with Hollow Ichigo.


----------



## Heero (May 5, 2007)

sorry for the delays everyone i have been pretty sick the last couple days and i haven't had a chance to do anything, finally im starting to feel better so ill be able to some requests


----------



## Heero (May 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Mac Soldier_ 















*Spoiler*: _K. Rukia_ 









*Spoiler*: _Pandax_ 



Sorry for the crappy quality 100kb is hard to work with >.>







Caldogg said:


> Can I request a sig and avatar please?
> 
> 
> Size: 350x160
> ...


Yours is about 50% done



Death Sonjo said:


> Text:Youth flowing from all directions (My name, also)
> Sizeefault
> Color:Green
> Render:





Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Sig request.
> 
> You decide everything.
> 
> Link removed





¤phaZed¤ said:


> Another request for you Heeero. <3
> 
> Stock:  Hao >]
> Avatar Size : 150x150
> ...





itachifire said:


> Heero my man can u make a sig of this:
> 
> Text: DarkFire the Surge (under it Holocaust Elite in Italics)
> Size: same as the ones before (normal size)
> ...





Omega id said:


> I hope you haven't gotten tired of this, Heero
> 
> I appreciate your efforts, however. I've come to make another request.
> 
> ...


these are next


----------



## Homura (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Heero s


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

Ye thanks ive been looking forward to see the results


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

its ok wings, if ur sick its fine


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I hope you feel better Heero.


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 6, 2007)

Oh yes... my request is a signiture.

Hope it's not too late. >_<


----------



## Iruke (May 6, 2007)

thx heero i think he will like it


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

*prays for Heero to get bettter soon* Heero come back to us we NEEEED U!!!

and edit in request can u put Holocaust Black Myrmidon Elite instead of Holocaust elite under DarkFire the Surge?


----------



## pandaxl0 (May 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Pandax_ 



Sorry for the crappy quality 100kb is hard to work with >.>




naw naw it LOOKS NICE lol but a small favor ...iono if its possible can u make it so its smaller... like a size for aim icons? ... THANKS AGAIN HEERO!


----------



## Heero (May 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Yeah, I hope you feel better Heero.


thanks alot



Death Sonjo said:


> Oh yes... my request is a signiture.
> 
> Hope it's not too late. >_<


nope its fine



pandaxl0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pandax_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um how big are aim icons file size and limitsi dunno


----------



## Iruke (May 7, 2007)

request heero


*Spoiler*: _ request_ 





*Spoiler*: _ images_ 





text: shinobi in love

size: thin with curved edges


----------



## Shiroxia (May 7, 2007)

*I was wonderin if you could do this request for me. SIG + AVA

TEXT-IN WHITE. FOR THE SIG JUST PUT MY NAME MAKE SURE YOU DONT FORGET THE UNDERSCORES. DONT WRITE ANYTHING ON THE AVA
SIZE- AVA-125 X 125|SIG- 500 X 400
EXTRA- JUST MAKE NICE AND CLEAN AND EASY TO LOOK AT BUT I THINK U SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT.
BACKROUND-A EMERALD GREEN OR ANY THING CLOSE TO IT.*


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 7, 2007)

(Just in case the URL I posted doesn't work.)

first official "stalker"


----------



## pandaxl0 (May 7, 2007)

Heero said:


> um how big are aim icons file size and limitsi dunno



eh.. its 48x48..  thanks!!


----------



## Iruke (May 8, 2007)

Iruke said:


> request heero
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ request_
> ...




how is my request coming heero


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 8, 2007)

Eh, just be patient; he's currently sick.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 8, 2007)

*Omega id*


----------



## Heero (May 8, 2007)

Everyone Welcome Urahara Kisuke, my new parter on the thread


----------



## Yasashiku (May 8, 2007)

I'd like to request a signature and avatar please:

Avatar

Size: As large as it can get

Colors: Dark colors

Link:  Fav  


Signature

Size: What ever size works best, do not make it to small though I want a good normal size.

Colors: Dark colors as well that match avatar

Link: Same as avatar.


Thanks!


----------



## Iruke (May 8, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> Eh, just be patient; he's currently sick.



oh sorry didnt know  get well soon heero


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

hi uraha! nice first job BTW!!!

edit: btw i'll request gifs from u after heero is finished with my request cause ur looks awesome!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 8, 2007)

I can't take all the credit for the gif, Heero helped me out a bit.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

but its ok, urs look awesome, yep another example to lvoe heero


----------



## Caile (May 8, 2007)

Dont spam in this thread , Please .. Leave your comments in PM. Cause most of your posts are just saying .. "Omg, Nice job on (_somebodies_) Signature" and .. "Whens it coming?" 

I'm anxious for mine too , But I'm waiting patiently. 

~ Feel better Heeeero.


----------



## Omega id (May 9, 2007)

Hey, Kisuke, thanks for the tag. I don't mean to sound ungreatful, I like the images/scene you used for it but could you make it to the way I specified? Reason for that is cause I don't want to stretch out my current sig more than it already is and I don't want to use a spoiler tag.

EDIT: 284x120

Actually change the dimensions to the above (or somewhere around there). I just want a bit more width than height, something similar to my current animated tag


----------



## Shiroxia (May 9, 2007)

i just want to say tht i still do want my sig and ava and i hve not canceled it im just saying this so ppl dont think i dont want my request done.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

I'd like to request a sig

Stock: Link removed
Text: The Soldier of Silence
Size: 400x100
Text Color: Violet
Color: Blue and Violet


----------



## Shizor (May 9, 2007)

Sig & Avy request for anyone

stock: [AonE]​_El​_Cazador​_de​_la​_Bruja​_-​_04​_[41FF0468].avi

Text: "Venom" and "Shizor" for sig and (following is optional, depending on how it looks) a stylized "S" in the avatar.

Size: 380x120 sig 150x150 avatar

colors: black and white (if too dull, maybe some *dark* purple)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Guts (May 10, 2007)

Sig request. If possible.
Pic:I want to poke her 
Text:Guts
Colours: Blues and Blacks. 
Thats bout it, cheers.


----------



## Dre (May 10, 2007)

Jinn's Kaidoku Funou


8:22-8:25 up until the captain commander shows up, only rangiku same size as the avy with a black border hollaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 12, 2007)

cred and rep please


----------



## Heero (May 12, 2007)

sorry for the delays everyone, im finally 100% again and will be doing requests very soon


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

Good to hear!


----------



## CalRahhh (May 12, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> cred and rep please



awsome, thanks dude!


----------



## Shiroxia (May 12, 2007)

*Good to hear heero cant wait for em =]*


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

great to hear heero! and also, can i change my request text below DarkFire the Surge to Black Myrmidon General?


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 12, 2007)

I want to change my request (If it's okay). Sorry if you already made mine, and I don't mind if I have to go in back of the line.

~Signature~
Text: Sonjo 
Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




(If that's not possible because of the file size limit, try the one below. Only Neji, not the backround.)





Color:Green 
Size:300(Wide)x120(Long)
File Sizean you keep it  under 30kb? Thanks. 

Sorry again.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 13, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> I want to change my request (If it's okay). Sorry if you already made mine, and I don't mind if I have to go in back of the line.
> 
> ~Signature~
> Text: Sonjo
> ...




No thats fine. Its a better to work with now ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

Iruke said:


> request heero
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ request_
> ...



uhh.. herro i think you missed my request


----------



## Gentleman (May 14, 2007)

Hello! ^^

I have come with a request

-Signature-(and maybe a matching Avatar if it's not too hard)

Size: Umm normal Sig size? For the nooby members.
Stock: 
Colors: Ones that go good with it
Text: ChickenNoodleSoupXD  in a color that goes good with text.


Whenever you can get around to it


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 16, 2007)

*Death Sonjo*


----------



## Caile (May 16, 2007)

Oh, Are you skipping the previous requests?


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 16, 2007)

No, I was going to do his other request but he changed his mind so I went ahead and did the other one he wanted.

I'm trying to get to the other ones as fast as possible. T^T


----------



## Yung Deezy (May 17, 2007)

Hey heero can you make me a sig for my fan club please?


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 17, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> *Death Sonjo*



Eh, I don't mean to be picky, but...

Some of Lee's vest lost. You can see through part of it.
There's a bit of Green on Neji. 

Can you fix these? If you do, I'll be in your debt.


----------



## Heero (May 18, 2007)

sorry everyone for the recent inactivity after being sick and now im working midnights for this week. When my weeks finally get back to normal i will be able to some requests, which is tomorrow so expect some requests to be done by sunday sometime


----------



## Heroin (May 19, 2007)

Ok..

I like to request A avatar and sig! pleased



Can you cut every thing out but Lighting.. the Women in the pic..

Size: 125x125 (I think thats max size)
Text: Sexy Pervert
Color and background: Dont really care, I usally like what you guys do..so its up to you..

And a 75x75 avatar.. Make it the same thing but *Text* will be.. Ero

Then Sig:

Size:dont care lol
Color and background: up to you like i said you guys do good so go wild 
Text: Sexy Pervert


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

hey urahara, can you make a gif for me?

Time frame: 13:24-13:30
Size: 125x125
Series:Naruto hurrican ep 14 from DB
Frame around if possible if not, i want round edges

Alrtie thanks in advance!


----------



## Sands (May 21, 2007)

request for an ava and sig
if the request doesn't make sense just tell me i'll try to explain more
size: default
text: Anything for you
stocks:

note about the stocks, in each pic only use the part with the guy with silver spiked back hair and the scar along with the girl with long blonde hair. they are usually close together in the pics anyway, so just make the sig like a collage, and u don't have to use all the pics if you can't fit them









if the links don't work just say so


----------



## lollipop (May 21, 2007)

Request for an avi gif:
Link: Don't Dis Andrei Ulmeyda, Bitch

Time: 3:17- 3:23
Size: 125x125
Text: Believe in your dreams
Sub text: Sora
Border: A round border please ^^
Credit and +rep!​


----------



## Heero (May 22, 2007)

Sorry peeps but im going to have to close this shop down i just don't have the time anymore for GFX, with work, friends and among other things i don't have the time anymore. We had some good time though, if you wish you may pm requests but those will take sometime tho.

Thank you for all your business

Heero


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2007)

requested closing


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2006)

*Request us Now =)*

*Taking Requests,*
_Shop open 24 hours a day._

*Announcement :

Information we need:

Gif's:
Requirements for a gif request:
Link to video:
Time: ( This needs to contain the start and the end. )

Avatar / Signature:
Text:
Size:
Render: ( picture that has to be in the pic )

Rules:
-Requests may only be taken by Wings or Heero
-1 Avatar request A 2 days.
-1 Signature request A 3 days.
-1 Seal request A 5 days.
-1 Banner request A 3 days.
-1 Logo request A 2 days.
-1 Gif a 3 days.

Special Abilities:

Heero:
Manga Coloring
Gif's
Rendering ( Getting the stock out a background. )

Wings:
Seals
Rendering ( Getting the stock out a background. )


*​


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2006)

*Delays due to work, requests will be done as fast possible**

Example of Work

*
Heero:











Manga Colorings:


*Spoiler*: _More in here_ 




 






​


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

yo i want the first one to request for a seal

Textfire
size:the size of ur seal
render:

ummm if the render is no good for u pm me or just put any anbu render is good


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

text in a seal? 0_o
i tried 0_o but its a strange one , cause u had a strange request 0_o


If use plz rep


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Mind if I have a strange request too? For a seal.

*Text:* Kyuubi (Bottom of the seal)

*Size:* Aren't they all the same size? 

*Render:* 

Thanks. XD


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

do ive to di it same as his?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> do ive to di it same as his?



Yeah, that's how I want it.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

im done  

hope u <3 it if use plz rep


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> im done
> 
> hope u <3 it if use plz rep



It owns! =O

*Rep + credit*


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont need credit ^_^ just rep and its enough


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> text in a seal? 0_o
> i tried 0_o but its a strange one , cause u had a strange request 0_o
> 
> 
> If use plz rep



awesome seal Thanks!I really like it!


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)

SIG:
text:Ichigo Uzimaki
Size:same size as yours
Can I have Ichigo on one side and naruto on the other, I dont care what pictures you use can the back ground be blue to.

AVY:
Just a simple ichigo pic


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

give me a stock of ichigo i dont know who it is...


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I have another seal? I'll rep you again when I get the chance. XD

*Text:* Chidori

*Render:* [AQS-Anime]​_Negima​_Haru​_OVA​_Promo​_[02D27C05].avi


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

sure , ill edit this post l8r with both results 





If use plz rep..


----------



## Ichigo Uzimaki (Sep 24, 2006)

thnx its awsome  i reped


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

it was hard to make it match.. blue + those renders...


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Signature + Avy

Text on Signature : Unknown
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadows
Stock/Render: here it is
Size of Signature : Default
Size of Avatar: 125x125 .. and maybe a 150x150?


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

question the text on sig really Unkown or just nothing? and whats default size of a siggy? 0_o


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah.. Make it say 'Unknown' >_>

Hmm, I guess the same height as your signatures but a bit more width.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2006)

okay , ill edit this post l8r , and maby ill make it tomorrow... little time u kno







had to finish it fast , sry now im outz for today... bye!


----------



## Caile (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, It looks good.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> sure , ill edit this post l8r with both results
> 
> 
> 
> If use plz rep..



Awesome, thanks a lot. Will rep when I get the chance. XP


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 24, 2006)

COOLNESS COOLNESS COOLNESS IVE GOTTA HAVE TWO

1st Seal
Image:
Textrunken Fist(At The Bottom Of The Seal)

2nd Seal
Image:
Text:Rasengan(At The Bottom Of The Seal)


----------



## Hagen (Sep 24, 2006)

Avatar request:
No text
Size: 125x125
Stock:

I only want the second square of the page (Kimimaro's face) as the avatar. Please erase or cut off the speech balloon area.

Colors: red bg,manga format (black/red   instead   of black/white)
rep+cred, thanks in advance.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 24, 2006)

banner 
pic

size- about the same as the sig I have now 
text- basye
color- whatever looks best

thanks


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 25, 2006)

can i request again?
image:with a fairly decent amount of downloads already
size:uh like before?
text:itachifire


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2006)

RLTTJM
Locard
basye
ItachiFire

Need to be done....
ill edit this post l8r 

if use plz rep...
RLTTJM :




Itachifire :


basye :


Didnt had time for kimimaru ava , ill do after school... around 17:00 dutch time cya


----------



## chauronity (Sep 25, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> hope u <3 it if use plz rep



Even if you made a request, you are not supposed to ask to rep ... cos it's against the rules. Sadly. 

Ahhh and great job with the seals and whatnots =) 
Keep up the good work.


----------

